# Winterpokal "ladies only - club handicap"



## nikka (7. Oktober 2012)

hallo ladies,
in diesem jahr möchte ich auch wieder beim winterpokal dabei sein!

ich möchte ein team "ladies only - club handicap" gründen, also mit allen die wie ich gerade irgendwas haben (knie, rücken, schnappatmung), wie auch immer. ich mache momentan viel, da kommt einiges zusammen. aber eben keine stundenlangen bike-touren, da das knietechnisch noch nicht geht.

momentan sind wir zu zweit (bajcca und ich) , wollen aber gerne bis es losgeht mindestens 5 werden!

wer ist mit dabei??

lg nikka


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi Nikka,
da wär ich doch dabei! Ich hab mir vor 1 Jahr das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und hab vor 5 Monaten eine Spongiosaplastik eingesetzt bekommen, da es nicht geheilt ist. Biken darf ich nur mit angezogener Handbremse, da ich den Arm nicht voll belasten darf, ausserdem macht der Beckenkamm immer noch Probleme, somit ist z.B. joggen oder sowas auch nicht drin. Bin aber trotzdem viel mit dem Radl unterwegs, nordic walken darf ich, schwimmen etc. Vertrag im Fitness-Studio läuft auch wieder  Also wenn ihr wollt, wär ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
da bajcca aus meinem ehem. Team fahnenflüchtig ist und ich ebenfalls von den anderen noch nix gehört habe und das wichtigste: Ich ein Team suche. Darf ich bitte auch bei Euch mitmachen?
Handicap habe ich das gleiche wie beim letzten Mal:
Ich habe immer noch von letztem Jahr Handgelenk und Schulter. Bekomme ab und zu Spritzen und gönne mir Massage.

Ansonsten möchte ich wie letztes Jahr Tennistraining, Fitness-Studio und vermtl. mehr Ergometer als Waldautobahn biken.

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## bajcca (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Kater21,

Das finde ich ja klasse, dass Du mit zum Handicap Team kommst, ja,ja unsere Beschwerden, ich denke hier sind wir besser aufgehoben.

Hallo Pfadfinderin,

Habe schon darauf spekuliert, ob Du vielleicht Lust hast bei den Gehandicapten mitzumachen, freu mich, dass Du mit dabei bist.

Ja mein Haupthandicap sind meine noch rechtfrisch operierten Halluxfüße, das Gute dran ist, dass ich radfahren darf. Im Moment noch Ergometer mit wenig Belastung, aber dann in ein paar Wochen auch wieder draußen. Walken geht dann auch langsam wieder, Studio will ich mich auch anmelden. 

Dann sind wir schon zu viert


----------



## nikka (7. Oktober 2012)

hey mädels,
ihr seid super. und das beste daran: ich fühle mich gar nicht mehr so alleine mit meinem blöden knie! manchmal krieg ich nämlich echt nen depri bei dieser ganzen sache - aber mit euch zusammen wird das ein klasse winter!

also ich fasse zusammen:

team "ladies only- club handicap":
bajcca
pfadfinderin
kater21
nikka

da kommt bestimmt noch eine dazu, da bin ich mir sicher.
sobald die anmeldung losgeht, melde ich uns an!

sonnige grüße
nikka


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Oktober 2012)

Super! Bißchen Motivation kann nicht schaden, gerade wenn man jetzt nicht so die freie Auswahl unter den Sportarten hat  Bin dieses Jahr in einem anderen Fitness-Studio mit kleinerem Angebot, z.B. ist kein Schwimmbad dabei. Aber unter Bewegungsmangel muss ich sicher trotzdem nicht leiden. Zur Not als Stockente von der Haustüre los


----------



## kater21 (7. Oktober 2012)

Klasse, da freue ich mich. 
Schon mal gute Besserung (vermtl. ein oft geäußerter Wunsch in dieser Gruppe)


----------



## illi3384 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich geb zu bisher habe ich mich noch nie mit dem WP etc. wirklich beschäftigt, fand aber schon immer, dass es sicher eine gute Wintermotivation ist.
Mein Handycap ist - schwanger
Daher kann ich natürlich auch kaum sagen, ob ich den ganzen Winter durch mitsporteln kann, oder irgendwann aussteigen muss.

Geplant ist mal moderaters biken (max 1 Stunde Waldautobahn), schwimmen, walken bzw. spazieren. Aber bei so einem "Handicap" kann Plan und Wirkoichkeit schnell ganz anders aussehen.

Daher mein Idee. Wenn noch jemand mit "Durchhaltegarantie" kommt lass ich gerne den Vortritt, ansonsten ehe ihr zu 5 startet wäre ich gern dabei


----------



## bajcca (9. Oktober 2012)

Das ist doch mal ein schönes Handicap, herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!
Find ich toll, dass Du bei uns mitmachen möchtest, also ich sag schon mal "Herzlich Willkommen" beim Club Handicap.
Ich bin übrigens in der Gyn tätig und werde aufpassen, dass Du nicht zu viel machst
Super, dann sind wir ja komplett.


----------



## illi3384 (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke danke!
Da bin ich ja froh dass jemand aufpasst. ð

Mein "Handicap" hat im Gegensatz zu euren nur einen Nachteil es wird immer grÃ¶Ãer ð

WeiÃ eigentlich jemand ob spazieren gehen auch zÃ¤hlt. Also ich meine nicht bummeln sondern zÃ¼giges gehen. Das hab ich nÃ¤mlich komme was wolle auf jeden Fall eingeplant.


----------



## kater21 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bewegung ist auch ganz gut während der Schwangerschaft, also moderat. Ich habe bei beiden Kinder als mir nicht mehr schlecht war, auf Krafttraining und biken draußen verzichtet bin aber auf dem Ergometer gefahren. Gibt auch Lob vom Arzt.
Da laufen und schwimmen gilt, sollte walken auch gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (10. Oktober 2012)

Bewegung in der Schwangerschaft ist überhaupt kein Problem, vorausgesetzt sie verläuft problemlos. Im Prinzip kannst Du fast alles machen, der Puls sollte aber nicht zu hoch gehen. Dein Plan ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut, ich würde noch leichtes Krafttraining dazunehmen, ausgenommen Bauchübungen. Gerade der Rücken freut sich über Training.
Walken zählt glaube ich zu den alternaiven Sportarten mit maximal 2 Punkten. Oder wie war das nochmal?
Achja, in welcher Woche bist Du eigentlich?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Oktober 2012)

bajcca schrieb:


> Hallo Kater21,
> 
> Ja mein Haupthandicap sind meine noch rechtfrisch operierten Halluxfüße, das Gute dran ist, dass ich radfahren darf. Im Moment noch Ergometer mit wenig Belastung, aber dann in ein paar Wochen auch wieder draußen. Walken geht dann auch langsam wieder, Studio will ich mich auch anmelden.



Oh je, was es alles gibt!   Stell ich mir ja schlimm vor, wenn beide Füße aua sind.

Ich hab nächste Woche nochmal einen Untersuchungstermin im Krankenhaus, da bin ich mal gespannt, wofür ich alles eine Freigabe bekomme. Mein Traum wär, dass ich wieder tauchen darf  Die Bikesaison ist ja eh so gut wie vorbei, zumindest für die Berge ist es nun schon fast zu kalt.
Heute war ich das erste Mal seit ewigen Zeiten mal wieder im Fitness-Studio in einem Kurs. Da merkt man mal, was man über ein Jahr für Defizite aufbaut.  Ich hoffe, das gibt sich dann mit eurer Motivation über den Winter wieder.


----------



## nikka (10. Oktober 2012)

hey mädels,
ich würde sagen, wir sind auf jeden fall eine sehr illustre runde im wp und wir sind supermotiviert! oder gibt es schon ein anderes feststehendes ladies-only-team, was sich so schnell gefundenn hat?

also ich fasse zusammen:

team "ladies only- club handicap":
bajcca
pfadfinderin
kater21
illi3384
nikka


schade, daß es noch so lange dauert bis es losgeht...

seid gegrüsst
nikka


----------



## kater21 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube auch, daß ist auch so schön bunt gemsicht und jeder hat sein Handicap, da geht uns auch der Gesprächsstoff nicht aus und blöde Ratschläge können wir auch geben.


----------



## illi3384 (11. Oktober 2012)

bajcca schrieb:


> Bewegung in der Schwangerschaft ist überhaupt kein Problem, vorausgesetzt sie verläuft problemlos. Im Prinzip kannst Du fast alles machen, der Puls sollte aber nicht zu hoch gehen. Dein Plan ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut, ich würde noch leichtes Krafttraining dazunehmen, ausgenommen Bauchübungen. Gerade der Rücken freut sich über Training.
> Walken zählt glaube ich zu den alternaiven Sportarten mit maximal 2 Punkten. Oder wie war das nochmal?
> Achja, in welcher Woche bist Du eigentlich?




Krafttraining mache ich eh, wenn auch eher moderat und nicht ganz regelmäßig 
Ist noch gaaanz früüüh 7. Woche da kann ich den Winter durch noch einiges machen.

Lustige Runde sind wir denke ich auf jeden Fall.
Vor allen Dingen eine spaßige, da durchs Handicap ja null Druck da ist


----------



## nikka (11. Oktober 2012)

illi3384 schrieb:


> da durchs Handicap ja null Druck da ist



na, ich hab da (leider) schon einen gewissen ehrgeiz
....das fand ich am wp aber auch immer besonders interessant. ein paar pünktchen eintragen und sich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Oktober 2012)

Das geht mir genauso! Und ich bin auch stolz, dass ich trotz meines Handicaps doch heuer ca. 28.000hm in den Alpen gefahren bin  Aber im Gegensatz zu früheren Jahren ist das eher mau... Jedenfalls möchte ich dann nächstes Jahr wieder voll angreifen und hoffe, mit dem Winterpokal die nötige Kondition dafür aufzubauen. Zum Teil mangelt es momentan einfach auch an der Regenerationsfähigkeit. Wenn ich mich einen Tag echt platt mache, dauert es ewig, bis ich wieder fit und leistungsfähig bin. Krass war´s nach einer Tour, bei der man das Radl erst 400hm rauf schieben musste und später dann ca. 300hm runtertragen. Die Tour ging super, was mich sehr gewundert hat, aber am nächsten Tag kam dann das böse Erwachen, da hab ich mich mit 500hm schon gequält.
Konntet ihr das nach euren Verletzungen auch beobachten? Ich hoffe, dass das bald mal wieder besser wird! Oder ich werd (bin) einfach alt...


----------



## bajcca (11. Oktober 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Oh je, was es alles gibt!   Stell ich mir ja schlimm vor, wenn beide Füße aua sind.
> 
> Ich wollte unbedingt beide auf einmal machen, ob ich mit einem humple oder mit beiden, macht für mich keinen großen Unterschied, im Gegenteil, der Rücken macht so keine Probleme, weil man beide gleich viel bzw. wenig belastet. Aber es gibt unheimlich viel Leute, die Probleme mit den Füßen haben, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht
> 
> Dir drück ich schon mal die Dauem, dass Dein Knochen endlich stabil wird und Du endlich alles wieder machen kannst


----------



## bajcca (11. Oktober 2012)

Motiviert bin ich auch auf jeden Fall und ich habe auch Lust wieder loslegen zu können.
Im Moment mache ich viel Gymnastik und fahre auf dem Ergometer, mehr als 80 Watt kann ich aber noch nicht treten, dann gibt's aua.
Aber das wird im Laufe des WP noch viel besser, da bin ich ganz sicher.
Ein Problem habe ich aber im Moment -meinen dicken Hobbitfüßen passt kein Schuh mehr


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Oktober 2012)

Haha, gute Jahreszeit um ohne Schuhe rumzulaufen!  Ja, verlier nur nicht die Geduld, es eilt ja nicht mit dem Training, jetzt fängt ja erstmal irgendwann leider der Winter an. Da sollte es mal auf 4 Wochen hin oder her nicht so ankommen.


----------



## nikka (11. Oktober 2012)

bin heute nachmittag ein stündchen durch den park geradelt...wären ja schon mal 4 punkte gewesen

menno, wann gehts los!?!

p.s. mein handicap schreibe ich euch die tage mal per pn, das mag ich nicht alles so öffentlich verbreiten.


----------



## der bergfloh (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mädels,
würde sehr gerne bei euch mitmachen. Habe Diabetes Typ 1 und Asthma. Mache aber trotzdem oder gerade deswegen sehr viel Sport. 
Liebe Grüße Angie
P.s. mein nichname ist bikediva, nutze im Moment den nick von meinem Mann da zu faul zum ausloggen war


----------



## nikka (11. Oktober 2012)

hallo angie,
wir sind schon komplett...hm, sorry. zumindest wenn nicht noch eine abspringt, was ich aber nicht glaube.

aber du findest bestimmt noch ein anderes team! geht ja gerade erst los.
oder du gründest selbst eins?

lg nikka


----------



## kater21 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
so, ich habe mir heute die zwei Spritzen für Handgelenk und Arm geben lassen. Woe ist wettermäßig eh versaut. Ich hoffe, Sonntag geht wieder was.


----------



## bajcca (12. Oktober 2012)

@kater21 
Wie oft bekommst Du denn die Spritzen? Die stelle ich mir auch unangenehm vor.
Das Wetter ist schon ein wenig Vorgeschmack auf den Winter, da braucht's wirklich jede Motivation hier!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Oktober 2012)

Hier sah das Wetter grad garnicht so schlecht aus, sodass ich mich auf eine Runde Stockentenlauf aufgemacht hab. Natürlich fing es zu nieseln an   Das Gute dran ist, dass ich zu Hause war, bevor es jetzt richtig zu regnen anfing. Eigentlich hatte ich vor, heute nochmal in die Berge zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe jetzt echt überlegen müssen - Stockentenlauf, ist das Nordic Walking?
Bei uns hier war das Nieseln schon heute Vormittag, jetzt schüttet es wie aus Eimern.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Oktober 2012)

Richtig! Mir ist´s ja peinlich, aber was soll frau machen, wenn sie nicht "richtig" laufen kann? Und bißl effektiver wie spazieren gehen ist es dann doch. Bei mir ist´s noch zusätzlich das Problem, dass wir auf einem Hügel wohnen und es zu allen Seiten erstmal runter geht. Hier gibt´s zum joggen echt nix, was einigermaßen geradeaus geht  Na, dafür haben wir halt Bergblick, ist doch auch schön


----------



## nikka (12. Oktober 2012)

also im club handicap muss uns nichts peinlich sein wir sind quasi "unter uns"...



ach so...vielen dank für eure lieben pns


----------



## kater21 (12. Oktober 2012)

@Pfadfinderin
wo ist denn Dein Bergblick?

Die Spritzen bekam ich letztes Jahr Okt. - Jan. wöchentlich, z. T. zweimal. Da war aber auch die ganz heiße Phase. Immer Schmerzen und der Leidensdruck sehr groß. Die ins Handgelenk ist mies. Die Hand wird taub und tut sehr weh, aber nach ca, 2 Tagen gehts dann aber besser als vor den Spritzen.
Jetzt bekomme ich sie ca. alle 3 - 4 Monate, je nach Bedarf. Ich sehe halt zu, daß es nicht so oft ist. In diesem Fall ist mein Sohn operiert worden und wie immer wenn er aus der Narkose aufwacht benimmt er sich wie ein wildes Tier und beim Beruhigen auf dem Arm (in echt ein Ringen) sind die alten Verletzungen / Entzündungen wieder aufgebrochen.


----------



## bajcca (13. Oktober 2012)

Kater, dass hört sich aber nicht so gut an, was ist denn mit Deinem Kleinen? Geht es ihm wieder gut?


----------



## kater21 (13. Oktober 2012)

Er hatte Schnitte ins Trommelfell bekommen, Röhrchen waren dann doch nicht nötig und einen Sack voll Polypen raus.

Nach 3 Stunden war er sehr fit (sonst ist immer das Problem das er nicht trinkt und dann dauert es), die ganze Zeit schmerzfrei und hat dann auch keinerlei Beschwerden später gehabt. Alles sorgenfrei. Es ist nach der Narkose eher ein beschweren, was man mit ihm macht und er muß halt zu sich kommen.

Jetzt ist das Wetter hier doch ok. Blöde Wetterberichte. Sehr ärgerlich.

Spritze im Oberarm hat auch gewirkt, ist im Moment scherzfrei.
Handgelenk dauert aber noch ein bischen an.


----------



## bajcca (13. Oktober 2012)

Na, dann gute Besserung Euch Beiden! Das liest doch beruhigend, vor allem, dass er es so gut wegsteckt, tapferer Kerl.
Das Wetter ist hier heute auch recht schön, allerdings war es auch so gemeldet. Sitze trotzdem hier nur auf dem Sofa rum, langsam bekomme ich schon einen Lagerkoller. Aber bis zum Winterpokal sind es ja noch gute 3 Wochen, da fange ich dann auch wieder zum Arbeiten an.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Oktober 2012)

kater21 schrieb:


> @Pfadfinderin
> wo ist denn Dein Bergblick?



Wenn´s nicht total wolkenverhangen ist, kann ich auf Wendelstein und Kaisergebirge gucken 

Stimmt, Wetter war heute nicht so schlecht, aber sonderlich warm ist´s auch nicht. Zu einer Runde spazierengehen hat´s gereicht, zum Radeln ist´s mir noch zu kalt. Im Frühjahr werde ich ich dann über knapp zweistellige Temperaturen sicher freuen.

Auch von mir euch beiden gute Besserung!


----------



## bajcca (15. Oktober 2012)

8 Grad und wolkenverhangen, viel kälter ist es im Winter hier bei uns nicht. Hab heute schon meine Winterjacke angehabt.
Im Moment verbringe ich meine Zeit damit mich mit den neuen Bikes, die es so gibt, zu beschäftigen. Ich habe gestern mein Fully verkauft und jetzt brauche ich natürlich ein Neues. Für die Winterfahrten werde ich mein 29er Hardtail nehmen, das bin ich dieses Jahr auch richtig viel gefahren und bin total begeistert. Das neue Fully wird aber wieder ein 26er werden, ist einfach wendiger und auch leichter.
Mal sehen was es wird.
Wünsche Euch einen guten Wochenstart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wie groß bist Du, daß 29 gut ist bzw. glaubst Du, es ist keine Frage der Größe?

Und hast Du schon ein Fully im Auge?

Viele Grüße


----------



## bajcca (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin schon groß, 1,80m, von daher passt mir ein 29er schon. Das nutze ich aber nicht für Trails, sonders für längere Touren und Feld, Wald und Wiesenwege. Dafür finde ich es klasse. Für Trails nehme ich lieber ein Fully. 
Ich denke schon, dass 29er eher etwas für größere ist, allerdings da dann ein Hardtail.
Ist aber wie alles Geschmacksache.
Ich liebäugel mit einem Trek Fuel ex mit 130 mm Federweg. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall ein 3- fach Kettenblatt, da ich sehr gerne in den Bergen Höhenmeter fahre. Bei 2-Fach fehlt mir was. Specialized mag ich sehr gerne, aber deren aktuelle Verkaufspolitik passt nicht zu mir (alles 2-fach).


----------



## kater21 (15. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ein Unterschied. Ich bin gerade 163. 

Mein Era hat auch noch 3x10 und auch mein Hardtail habe ich jetzt nach 10 Jahren auf 3x10 aufrüsten lassen. Anderes könnte ich wegen meiner Knie garnicht fahren.
Ich bin ganz froh, im Moment ausgestattet zu sein. Für kleine Frauen mit Knie-Handicap scheints mir im Moment etwas trostlos.
Aber Du paßt besser zu den aktuellen Modellen, denke ich.

Ich habe gerade eine Stunde Tennis gespielt ohne Schmerzen in Handgelenk und Schulter. Außerdem noch gewonnen. Euch auch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2012)

Hier im Chiemgau kommt man mit 2x10 nicht weit  Da gibt´s viele z.T.sogar längere Rampen mit mehr als 15%, an der Kampenwand sogar 20! Ich hab die absolute Tussi-Übersetzung mit 22:36. Das ist aber dann auch nicht mehr so bequem, für mich perfekt ist 22:34. Auf meinem Steppenwolf hatte ich 20:32, das fand ich auch nicht so perfekt, obwohl es rechnerisch besser übersetzt ist wie 22:34. Das geniale an meiner jetzigen Übersetzung ist, dass ich sehr lange auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt bleiben kann, das spart viele Schaltvorgänge vorne. Nur das 36-er Ritzel könnte ich mir schenken. Aber das kommt davon, dass ich mir heuer ein neues Bike gegönnt habe, das 10-fach hatte, aber ich die originale SLX-Kurbel gegen eine alte 9-fach XT getauscht hab. Und so ist es jetzt perfekt.
Aber Kater hat recht, mit 1,63m ist die Luft an brauchbaren Bikes echt dünn.


----------



## bajcca (16. Oktober 2012)

2x10 in den Bergen geht gar nicht, ich verstehe nicht, warum so viele darauf umstellen, bzw. keine Wahlmöglichkeit zwischen 2x und 3x10 anbieten. Es gibt doch viele, die in die Berge fahren, sind die alle so fit?
Ab 10% aufwärts brauch ich einfach Reserven.

Mit meiner Größe habe ich schon viel Auswahl, macht es mir im Moment aber auch nicht leichter, vielleicht habt Ihr noch einen Tip. Vom Typus her bin eine Tourenbikerin, die gerne mal (nicht zu heftige) technische Passagen fährt.
Ich fahre 2-3mal im Jahr für mindestens eine Woche zum Biken in die Berge, von daher muss es eben uphill tauglich sein. Bergabqualitäten soll es auch haben. Schwierig, schwierig...


----------



## nikka (17. Oktober 2012)

hallo teamkolleginnen,
darf ich jammern?
ich habs übertrieben mit den knien und nun ist das eine wieder dick und tut weh...
jetzt hab ich an beiden seiten buntes kinesio-tape und ich fühl mich wie ein kindergartenkind mit bunten trost-pflastern.

viele grüsse!
nikka

p.s. die teamanmeldung ist noch nicht freigeschaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (17. Oktober 2012)

Dann darfst Du heute mal mit Keksen auf die Couch und fernsehen.

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Oktober 2012)

Ohje, wie frustig! Und das bei dem schönen Wetter. Auch von mir gute Besserung! Wir werden am Fr und So ne schöne Biketour am Achensee machen, freu mich schon darauf. Meteo sagt 16 Grad auf 2000m, da kann man locker in kurzer Hose fahren  Schade, dass es noch keine WP-Punkte gibt!


----------



## bajcca (17. Oktober 2012)

Nikka ich jammere ein wenig mit, meine beiden Nähte an den Füßen heilen nicht gut und machen mir etwas Probleme. 
Wünsche uns beiden gute Besserung

Und unseren Gesunden ein tolles Wochenende mit viel Sonne und schönen Biketouren!!!


----------



## bajcca (17. Oktober 2012)

Illi3384, wie geht es Dir? Ich hoffe, Du hast keine Beschwerden und es geht Uch beiden gut!
Lass mal von Dir hören!


----------



## kater21 (17. Oktober 2012)

Meine Mutter hat bei ihren Hallussen so ein Bad mit so einem speziellen Kamilienkonzentrat (einzelne Tütchen) gemacht. Außerdem hat sie glaube ich die Narben massiert mit einer Creme. Ich kann mich mal erkundigen.
Kann nicht schlecht gewesen sein. Die machte nach jeder OP wieder Alpenüberquerungen (zu Fuß).


----------



## bajcca (18. Oktober 2012)

Kater, das ist genau das, was ich hören möchte, Alpenüberquerungen zu Fuß nach OP! Oder vielleicht doch lieber mit dem Bike?
 Das wäre auch ein Ziel für die nächste Saison.
Cremen darf ich noch nicht, da die Wunde noch nicht trocken ist, baden mach ich und seit gestern Abend habe ich eine spezielle Wundauflage- heute früh schaut das Ganze schon um Klassen besser aus. Dreimal klopf auf Holz, daß das so bleibt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Oktober 2012)

Zumindest wird´s ja wohl am WE warm genug, dass man wieder ohne Socken und Schuhe rumlaufen kann, das tut doch deinen Füßen sicher gut, oder?
Boah, zu Fuß über die Alpen, das wär für mich ein Alptraum! Mir tun schon nach 2-3 Std.die Füße total weh.


----------



## illi3384 (18. Oktober 2012)

bajcca schrieb:


> Illi3384, wie geht es Dir? Ich hoffe, Du hast keine Beschwerden und es geht Uch beiden gut!
> Lass mal von Dir hören!



Hallo ihr Lieben!
Erstmal gute Besserung allen derzeit nicht so fitten!

Leider muss ich mich da gleich mit einreihen. Bin die letzten Tage einfach nur platt, müde, fertig, alles zusammen.
Dazu kommt Übelkeit, Schwindel, Kopfschmerzen....

Naja mir machen alle Hoffnung, dass das wieder besser wird.

Aber so wie es mir momentan geht ist ans sporteln leider mal eben gar nicht zu denken.
Wie war das, gab es nicht noch eine Interessentin für das Team?
Je nachdem, würde ich diejenige mit euch sporteln lassen und Pünktchen sammeln lassen, und mich, wenn ich darf trotzdem weiter an eurer Motivationsdiskusion hier beteiligen 

Aua Füße stell ich mir ja ganz übel vor. Da geht ja nichts mehr oder?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Oktober 2012)

Arme illi, klingt ja nicht so schön. Aber ich denke auch, dass das noch wird. 
Vielleicht hat ja Bikediva noch Interesse an unserem Team? Im Prinzip kann das jeder passieren, dass sie zum Punktesammeln ausfällt, aber wenn man schon von vorneherein weiß, dass man so gut wie nichts machen kann, ist ja im Team dann auch eher demotivieren, wenn alle Punkte sammeln und man selbst hängt hoffnungslos zurück.
Motivationsdiskussion ist immer gut.
Ich hatte heute nochmal Kontrolluntersuchung, Schulter sieht ganz gut aus, darf aber immer noch nicht voll belastet werden, das Risiko beim Biken bleibt. Also so weiter wie bisher, nur leichte Trails und kein Risiko eingehen. Gut, dass man beim Deppenradeln (Spinning) nicht umfallen kann


----------



## bajcca (19. Oktober 2012)

Pfadfinder, das zieht sich bei Dir aber auch ganz schön lange hin mit Deiner Schulter. Aber lieber die Vorgaben beachten, damit dann wirklich alles wieder gut ist. Wie lange wird es denn dauern? Macht der Arzt da irgendwelche Vorgaben?
Ich werde auch viel zum Spinning gehen und zusätzlich zu Hause auf meinen Ergometer gehen. Draußen fahren wird noch dauern, meine Röntgenkontrolle ist in 2 Wochen, dann schau mer mal.

Illi, das tut mir leid,  dass Du nicht von den typischen Beschwerden verschont wirst. Aber spätestens ab der 12. Woche wird es Dir wieder besser gehen, ganz bestimmt!
Ich schließ mich Pfadfinderin an, es ist schon eine andere Ausgangssituation bei Dir. Bist Du Dir sicher, nicht mitmachen zu wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (19. Oktober 2012)

Bei meinen beiden Schwangerschaften war mir bis Ende 3. Monat ziemlich übel, meist morgends (also wirklich Frühstück rein, Zähneputzen, wieder raus).
Dann auf einen Schlag war ich fit wie ein Turnschuh. Und die letzten drei Monate ging eher wieder nicht so viel (auch ein Problem des Umfangs).

Also ich wäre jetzt nicht so erpicht auf Punkte. Ich meine wenn jeder sein mögliches gibt und wir uns in unseren Handicaps Mut zusprechen, wäre ok. Hauptsache man liegt nicht nur auf Couch.


----------



## nikka (19. Oktober 2012)

mädels, es geht lo-ho-s!!!

das team "Ladies only - Club Handicap" ist gegründet - bitte tragt euch ein, damit ich euch bestätigen kann!

meine erfahrung aus den letzten jahren winterpokal ist, daß es für die teamstimmung positiv ist, wenn alle ungefähr ähnliche punkte sammeln. wenn jemand gar nicht kann (und das von vorne herein vermutet), dann ist das für die eigene motivation und die der anderen (vielleicht auch etwas ehrgeizigeren ;-) irgendwie doof.

ich freu mich schon!
nikka


----------



## bajcca (19. Oktober 2012)

Hab meinen Antrag gestellt! Wir sind das erste Ladies only Team am Start, wenn das mal nicht ein gutes Zeichen ist.


----------



## illi3384 (19. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn Bikediva noch möchte geb ich meinen Platz ab.
Das finde ich nur fair. Im Moment geht bei mir einfach nix.
Wenns wieder geht kann ich ja trotzdem mit euch mitsporteln und euch mitteilen wie viele Punkte ich Hätte 
Motivieren und mitduskutieren geht ja denke ich sowieso immer


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Oktober 2012)

So, ich hab jetzt auch mal den Antrag gestellt.
@ bajcca:
Es dauert einfach 1 Jahr, bis ein gebrochener Knochen wieder zu 100% belastbar ist. Die Heilung verläuft gut, es ist gut Kallus gebildet, aber eben noch nicht knöchern ausgebildet. Die Schrauben bilden zusätzliche Sollbruchstellen. Solange es auch nicht komplett knöchern durchbildet ist, kann zu hohe Belastung die Heilung verzögern oder auch im schlimmsten Fall stoppen. Auch Sauna ist z.B. tabu, da die Hitze die Platte zu sehr aufheizen würde und den schönen Kallus verschmurgeln. Ebenso verhält es sich mit Sonneneinstrahlung. Gerade beim Schlüsselbein ist halt nicht viel Fleisch über der Platte, sondern nur ne dünne Hautschicht, die quasi nichts abschirmt. Sauna kann ich verschmerzen, das mit der Sonne ist schon schwieriger. Aber ich bin ja z.B. schon froh, dass ich einen Rucksack mit 5-10kg tragen darf, somit ist das für mich klar das "go" für eine Mehrtagestour. Gut, jetzt nimmer, aber nächstes Frühjahr. Das ist dann halt zusätzliche Motivation für´s Training!


----------



## nikka (19. Oktober 2012)

so ladies, wir sind jetzt offiziell zu viert -und "illi im sinn" sozusagen! ein plätzchen ist noch frei, ich habe bikediva eine pn geschickt. mal schauen, ein wenig zeit ist ja noch.


----------



## bajcca (20. Oktober 2012)

@Pfadfinderin
Ein Jahr hat mich jetzt ein wenig erschreckt, bei den Füßen geht man von ca. 4 Monaten aus,bis man z.B wieder normal joggen kann, Squash und Tennis braucht ein wenig länger.
Ich werde mich bei meinem Arzt  beim Kontrollgespräch erkundigen, wie das mit der Sauna ist. Ich habe ja auch jeweils eine Titanplatte und 5 Schrauben, die auch sehr oberflächennah liegen. Weihnachten fahre ich eine Woche nach Südtirol und wollte dann auch viel Sauna und Dampfbad machen. Hoffentlich klappt das.
Für meine Motivation und manchmal auch Tritt in den Allerwertesten finde ich den WP genial, ich in schon hippelig endlich wieder normal Sport machen zu können.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Jahr sagt die jeder Arzt bei Brüchen. Als ich das in der Notaufnahme gehört habe, bin ich auch erschrocken! Heute, fast 1 Jahr danach, wäre ich froh, wenn´s mit einem Jahr getan wäre.   Am Komplikationen kanns halt immer geben und je ungeuldiger man ist, desto wahrscheinlicher ist das leider. Und bevor ich jetzt wieder was riskiere, bin ich lieber mit dem zufrieden, was ich machen darf bzw. zu 100% sicher fahre.
Ich hab bei den Ärzten schon bei der letzten Untersuchung angeregt, dass sie mal so ne Do´s und Don´ts Liste machen, denn alsl Patient meint man mit manchen Sachen, man tut sich was Gutes und derweil schadet man sich, z.B. mit Sauna.


----------



## der bergfloh (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mädels,
Ich würde sehr gerne den freien platz einnehmen. Könnt ihr mich dem Team hinzufügen? Bitte mit meinem eigentlich ein nick bikediva.
Freue mich so, jetzt doch noch bei euch mitmachen zu dürfen. 
Liebe grüße 
Angie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikediva (20. Oktober 2012)

So jetzt mal ein Post mit meinem eigene nick .
Habe einen Mitgliedsantrag gestellt. 
Freue mich schon auf den start . Hoffe auf einen kräftigen motivationsschub durch den wo und euch.
Liebe Gruß


----------



## nikka (20. Oktober 2012)

hey,
unser team ist komplett!! dann sind wir das einzige team mit 5 1/2 frauen  (also wir 5 und illi als 1/2 portion, wo sie doch eigentlich als 1,5 gelten müsste).

viele grüsse
nikka


----------



## bajcca (21. Oktober 2012)

Klasse, dann kann es ja losgehen.

Herzlich Willkommen Bikediva, ich hab grad gesehen, dass Du ein Canyon Bike fährst, bist Du zufrieden? Ich habe mich jetzt nämlich für ein Canyon Nerve entschieden, ist mein erstes Bike von einem Versender. Allerdings habe ich vor Ort nie einen Händlerservice gebraucht, wir machen schon viel selbst.


----------



## nikka (21. Oktober 2012)

ich fahr auch ein canyon - und würds nicht mehr tun...
hatte viel ärger mit dem rad und mit der firma vor allem. 
aber preis-leistung ist natürlich unschlagbar.


----------



## bajcca (21. Oktober 2012)

Nikka, das war heute morgen noch zu früh, ich hab ja Dich gemeint. Was hattest Du für Probleme?


----------



## kater21 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte bei dem Wetter jetzt vier schöne Rad-"touren". Himmlisch.
waren zwar nur immer knapp 1,5 Stunden aber schön.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt auch ein bischen das Wetter genießen vielleicht auch nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (22. Oktober 2012)

Wir waren leider das ganze Wochenende im Nebel versunken, die Temperaturen haben die 10 Grad Marke nicht überschritten.
Heute beginnt für mich wieder das Arbeitsleben, ich habe Glück und darf die nächsten 2 Wochen im Hotel auf einer Schulung verbringen. So kann ich die Füße noch hochlegen und muß noch nicht den ganzen Tag auf den Beinen sein.
Wünsche Euch einen guten Wochenstart!!!


----------



## illi3384 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab bei himmlichen Wetter das Wochenende mit Füße hoch auf der Couch verbracht.
Mich nervt es grade extremst.

Aber ich bin froh, dass Bikediva meinen Platz eingenommen hat  So lass ich euch nicht im Stich.

Zu Canoyon. Ich selbst fahre keins, komme aber aus der Gegend wo Canyon sitzt.
Hier hört man sehr unterschiedliche Dinge. Klar Preis-Leistung unschlagbar. Wenn man auch mal schnell hinfahren kann, ebenfalls top.
Wenn man sich selbst was auskennt, sowieso genial.
Aber von Leuten die einfach dort im Versand gekauft haben und dann ein Problem haben (was ja egal bei welcher Marke immer mal auftreten kann) wirds dann schwierig.


----------



## bajcca (22. Oktober 2012)

Auf der einen Seite Preis-Leistung, auf der anderen Seite schlechter Service. Ich denke, ich werde es einfach mal probieren und hoffe mal, dass es keine Probleme mit Rahmen und Co gibt. Ich habe dieses Jahr ein extrem schlechtes Erlebnis mit einem Händler vor Ort gehabt, den es schon jahrelang gibt. Ich hatte wenig Zeit und wollte nur, dass er mal vor dem Urlaub drüberschaut. Ergebnis war, Reverb kaputt, Bremsbelag mit Öl vernichtet, Rad fahruntüchtig. 
Illi, gute Besserung, das wird bald wieder!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Oktober 2012)

Wir hatten am WE ne geniale Biketour am Achensee, kurzärmlig zur Jause auf der Hütte gesessen auf über 1500m! Echt goldener Herbst... Und am Samstag war´s sogar warm genug, um auf der Terrasse zu frühstücken  So kann´s weitergehen....


----------



## der bergfloh (22. Oktober 2012)

Hey,
nein, ich fahre kein Canyon sondern ein Trek. Wie ich sehe war euer WE entweder himmlisch schön oder eben sportlich gesehen nicht so toll. Ich hoffe, dass es auch illi bald wieder besser geht. Mein WE war ganz nett. War mit dem Bike 2.5h  unterwegs. Die ersten 2h waren schön, dann hat mir der Diabetes wieder mal alles vermiest. Hatte einen miesen Unterzucker und konnte nur noch Zucker lutschend heim rollen. Hoffe das wird irgendwann mal besser.
Liebe Grüße an Euch alle  @Pfadfinderin wo genau warst du am Achensee? War da dieses Jahr über den ersten Mai. War echt schön. Haben in Pertisau gewohnt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind eine Tour am Fr. von Achenkirch aus gestartet über´s Kögljoch und über Steinberg wieder zurück. Gestern sind wir in Steinberg gestartet, dann nach Pinegg, Aschau und über den Ameisenkogel und Schmalzklause wieder zurück. Anderls Almhütte ist eine tolle Einkehr, gestern hat der Enkel auch noch auf der Quetsch´n gespielt, dazu ne Hüttenjause, einfach perfekt.
Seid ihr dann von Pertisau aus mal über´s Lamsenjoch? Aber das geht wahrscheinlich ned mit Diabetes, oder?


----------



## nikka (22. Oktober 2012)

noch mal zu canyon:
also erstmal musste ich damals 7 monate auf mein bike warten und es gab immer nur fadenscheinige ausreden (die beste: das containerschiff mit den rahmen sei untergegangen), dann war ständig was kaputt. auf der ersten tour gleich der dämpfer und dann ging es so weiter....
hinterradnabe, bremsen, beschriftung "abgebröckelt", nochmal der dämpfer etc. 
alles nichts, wo man mit selber schrauben etwas machen könnte.
ich habe das bike glaube ich 7x in 2 jahren nach koblenz schicken müssen.
und die kommunikation mit der hotline war mehr als dürftig...
das alles ist aber schon ein paar jahre her und vielleicht hat sich das mit dem umzug in den neuen laden ja geändert? 

liebe grüsse!
nikka


----------



## bikediva (23. Oktober 2012)

hey,
prinzipiell geht mit Diabetes alles-wenn er gut eingestellt ist. Lieder ist genau das bei mir nicht der Fall. Die Docs bekommen es einfach nicht so richtig hin.
Kennst du die Gramai Alm? Da ist es auch ganz nett,w enn auch nicht so urig. Oder aber die Gernalm, da waren wir nach ner Tour zur Plumsjochhütte.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Oktober 2012)

Nein, zur Gramai bin ich noch nicht gefahren, wir haben mal ne große Runde gedreht: Rißtal, Plumsjoch, Achensee, Jenbach, Stallenalm, Lamsenjoch, Rißtal. Wir sind damals in Jenbach eingekehrt, das war ungefähr die Mitte. Und wenn ich über´s Plumsjoch fahre, dann kehr ich in der Plumshütte ein, das ist viel netter wie die Gernalm, die ist ja ein Riesen-Wirtshaus. Ich bevorzuge eigentlich schon kleine Hütten bzw. Almen. Ich hab aber irgendwo gehört oder gelesen, dass die Plumshütte nächstes Jahr nicht mehr verpachtet ist. Wäre sehr schade 

Ist deine Diabetes ein spezieller Fall? Von Stuttgart aus ist´s doch nicht so weit nach Tübingen, da ist ja eine Uni-Klinik neben der anderen, da sollte sich doch eigentlich jemand finden lassen, der sich mit sowas auskennt? Aber sowas ist immer leichter gesagt wie getan, ich weiß schon. Seit wann weißt du denn, dass du die Krankheit hast?


----------



## bikediva (23. Oktober 2012)

Hey,
Ja mag die kleinen Hütten auch lieber aber als im Mai da waren lag noch Schnee. Deswegen konnten nicht überall hoch fahren.
Ja die Unikliniken sind nicht weit, aber haben mich an Diabetologen vor Ort verwiesen. In ihre Studien passe ich nicht rein, leider.
Aber habe seit einigen Wochen einen neuen Diabetologen, der echt Erfahrung hat. Darf demnächst sogar mal ne Insulinpumpe testen. Bei anderen Betroffen, hat die echte Erleichterung und Verbesserungen gebracht.
Hoffe dann wird es besser. Die Diagnose bekam ich im Dezember 2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, dieses Jahr lag der Schnee lange weit rauf. Gramai ist ja nordseitig, da ist´s sowieso nochmal schwieriger. Gibt schon Gegenden, wo der Schnee lange liegenbleibt, obwohl es nicht hoch ist. Im Chiemgau hat´s ne Stelle, da kann es auch im Mai noch Schnee haben, obwohl es kaum 1000m hoch liegt. Aber die Gegend hat ein verzweigtes Höhlensystem. Die Stelle heißt bezeichnender Weise "Eiskeller" 
Auch im Reintal im Wetterstein liegt der Schnee lange, da das Tal eng und die Felswände drumrum hoch sind, da kommt einfach erst spät die Sonne rein. Igitt, mag garnicht dran denken, dass die Bikesaison hier jetzt echt so gut wie vorbei ist. 
Heut ist mal wieder Fitness-Studio angesagt, was für den Rücken tun...


----------



## bajcca (25. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre toll, wenn Du die Pumpe genehmigt bekommst und Du gut mit ihr klarkommst. 
Ich finde es klasse, dass Du Dich nicht unterkriegen läßt und weiter Dein Leben führst und hier mitmachst!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich drück die auch die Daumen, dass das mit der Pumpe klappt! Besteht für dich die Hoffnung, dass sich dein Körper mal wieder einkriegt und diese Diabetes von selber wieder verschwindet? Bei manchen Autoimmunkrankheiten ist es ja so, dass sie aus dem Nichts auftauchen und nach paar Jahren auch manchmal wieder sang- und klanglos verschwinden.
Bajcca hat schon recht, manche Kranke sind schon echte Vorbilder, gerade, wo du ja auch noch Asthma hast!


----------



## bikediva (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke fürs Daumen drücken. Am 6. November darf zum ersten Mal eine Pumpe pprobe tragen-ihr glaubt gar nicht wie sehr ich mich darauf freue! Nein die Möglichkeit besteht leider nicht. Meine Insulin produzierenden Zellen sind abgestorben.Ich versuche einfach das Beste aus meiner Situation zu machen, obwohl manchmal auch verzweifel. Aber kann es leider ja nicht ändern. Und das  biken gibt mir Kraft u Motivation. So genug von mir. Wie geht es Euch denn? Wie es dem Baby illi?


----------



## kater21 (25. Oktober 2012)

Regelt die Pumpe das dann alleine?
Ich kenne mich mit Diabetis garnicht aus? Ich habe nur ein paar Berührungspunkte, wo Kinder Insulin gespritzt haben und auch sportlich unterwegs waren. Das waren aber sicher "leichtere" Fälle und auch eingestellte.


----------



## illi3384 (26. Oktober 2012)

Klingt interessant mit der Pumpe.
Läuft das so nach dem Motto, dass der Blutzucker automatisch gemessen wird und das Insulin dann entsprechend automatisch dosiert wird?
So würde ich es mir vorstellen?

Jaa was macht das Baby. Montag haben wir "Fotoshooting" beim Doc.
Mal gespannt wie es aussieht 
Ansonsten joa, ich hab tagsüber so 2-3 Stunden wo es mir gut geht, aber morgens und abends ists heftig, da kann ich mich kaum auf den Füßen halten, so schwindelig, übel, zittirg...


----------



## bajcca (26. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade wieder nach Hause von meiner Schulung gekommen. Auf dem Heimweg bin ich auf Höhe Rennsteig in einen Schneesturm gekommen
Jetzt wird's ernst, der Winter klopft an der Tür!
Noch eine Woche, dann gehts los.


----------



## nikka (27. Oktober 2012)

...dann kannst du ja mit schneeschuhwandern ab nächster woche ein paar pünktchen sammeln


----------



## bajcca (27. Oktober 2012)

Na, schneeschuhwandern wird hier nicht klappen, wir haben immer recht wenig Schnee, eher das typische Schmuddelwetter. Aber Weihnachten habe ich ja vor in die Berge zu fahren, ich hoffe, dass ich da schon anstrengende Wanderungen machen kann. Wieviel Punkte darf ich dann eigentlich eintragen. Ich rede jetzt von Wanderungen abseits von den Wanderwegen mit ca. 500-1000 Höhenmeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (27. Oktober 2012)

Es ist doch merklich kälter geworden. Schönes Wetter aber nach letztem Woe mit T-Shirt mit 6 Grad nachmittags arg kalt. Hier ziehen auch seit Freitag die Kraniche durch.
Ich habe mich dann gedrückt, habe diese Woche zweimal Spritzen in Handgelenk und Schulter bekommen und die vom Freitag hält doch sehr lange an.
Ich wünsch Euch schöne lange Nacht (+1 Stunde)


----------



## illi3384 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hier ist es aber ruhig geworden...?!?
Hoffe es geht euch allen gut??

Mein Arzt hat mir nun das bestätigt, was mein Körper mir schon seit Tagen sagt.
Schalte mal paar Gänge zurück, der Blutdruck ist definitiv zu hoch...
Lockeres Spazierengehen zum Sauerstofftanken und ansonsten Beine hoch ist nun erstmal angesagt :-(


----------



## bajcca (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich sitze gerade im Hotel zur Schulung- alle sind da, nur der Referent nicht. Großes Chaos, wir werden uns wahrscheinlich gleich auf den Heimweg machen.
Illi, ruh Dich schön aus, wenn möglich messe Deine Blutdruckwerte regelmäßig. So hast Du eine Verlaufskontrolle.


----------



## bikediva (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

ja, also es gibt verschiedene Pumpen. Und es gibt auch welche, die den Blutzucker kontinuierlich messen und im Falle einer Unterzuckerung automatisch die Insulinzufuhr unterbrechen. Aber ansonsten muss ich der Pumpe sagen, wieviel ich esse und wieviel Insulin sie dafür abgeben soll. Aber mit einer Pumpe kann man das Insulin viel, viel feiner dosieren als mit einem Insulinpen. Und man kann die Insulinzufuhr jederzeit erhöhen oder reduzieren, was mit einem Pen nicht funktioniert (Insulin wo bereits gespritzt ist, kann ich ja nicht wieder aus dem Körper entfernen). Eine Pumpe erlaubt mir also viel, viel mehr Freiheiten als ein Pen. Und sie macht vieles einfacher. Ich hoffe, dass dann auch diese ständigen Unterzuckerungen ein Ende haben... Ansonsten, war ich die Woche schon 2x night riden, also biken bei Nacht mit Lampe usw. Hat echt Spass gemacht und ist irgendwie ganz anders als bei Tag. Wie geht es Euch denn so? Illi, schone dich und pass gut auf dich auf! Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Feiertag.
Eure Angie


----------



## nikka (1. November 2012)

moin angie,
es gibt glaube ich auch manchmal einfach schlecht einzustellenden diabetis, oder? in meiner familie sind 2 menschen davon betroffen.

für mich ists draußen heute zu windig zum biken für meine knie, daher mache ich einen saunatag. werde aber auch ein kilometerchen schwimmen!

euch einen schönen tag,
bald gehts richtig los

nikka


----------



## bikediva (1. November 2012)

Hey nikka,
Sauna, wie schön. Das sicher fein für deine Knie. Hast du es schon mal mit einer winddichten, warmen Hose versucht? Schwimmst du Brust oder Kraul? Hatte benfalls mal Probleme mit dem Knie (vom Laufen) und da hat man mir gesagt, dass Brustschwimmen nicht so toll für die Knie sein soll. 
Ja, gibt leider viele Diabetiker, die von eiener guten und stabilen Einstellung nur träumen können.
Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (1. November 2012)

Ich bin schon ganz schön nervös, morgen habe ich Röntgenkontrolle, da wird sich herausstellen, ob die Knochen meiner beiden Füße zusammengewachsen sind und was ich dann alles darf und was nicht. Nachdem ich immer besser laufe und nur noch wenig humple werde ich etwas ungeduldig, ich will wieder raaaauuussss!


----------



## bajcca (2. November 2012)

Ich komme gerade vom Arzt, die beiden Knochen sind zusammengewachsen
D.h. ich darf jetzt wieder draußen radfahren, zum Spinning gehen, Fitnessstudio sowieso, walken langsam nach Gefühl und in die Sauna.
Ich bin richtig glücklich, ich hatte ja ein wenig Sorge, ob alles so klappt und jetzt die riesige Erleichterung. Der Winterpokal kann kommen!!!!


----------



## nikka (2. November 2012)

hey bajcca,
du kannst mir glauben, ich weiß wie du dich freust und ich freu mich mit dir!!

toll, lass es trotzdem etwas langsam angehen, ok?

lg nikka


----------



## nikka (2. November 2012)

@bikediva:
meine knie sind so kaputt, da hilft leider keine winddichte hose

ich darf deswegen eh nur rücken und kraul schwimmen - brust ist wegen der scherkräfte aufs knie verboten.

heute im fitness-studio hab ich mal ein paar "kniebeugen" versucht...hätte ich mal lassen sollen, nun ist das knie wieder dick und ich hab ne ibu eingeworfen. ach mann....

trotzdem bleib ich optimistisch, daß ich eine menge punkte sammeln kann...kleinvieh macht auch mist


----------



## kater21 (2. November 2012)

Hallo,
will mich nur mal kurz melden. Ich habe diese und nächste Woche Fortbildung und muss im Hotel wohnen. Bei uns ist der Vortragende aber da.
Ich wünsche allen Leidenden gute Besserung und den anderen: Treibts nicht zu doll.


----------



## bikediva (3. November 2012)

Hey nikka,
oh je, das ist natürlich blöd. Aber solange du noch irgendwas tun kannst, damit der Knorpel ernährt wird. Denke das ist wichtig, oder? Und wegen der Punkte machdir kein Kopf, jeder Punkt zählt und jeder leistet das was er kann. Schließlich soll der WP uns motivieren und nicht stressen.


----------



## nikka (5. November 2012)

LOS GEHTS, LADIES!!

hab gerade meine ersten 6 punkte eingetragen


----------



## bajcca (6. November 2012)

War heute das erste mal in meinem neuen Fitnessstudio. Jetzt weiß ich erst, wie sehr ich das vermisst habe. Das Studio gefällt mir gut, sehr professionelle Einweisung, die Übungen wurden auf die Belastbarkeit meiner Füße abgestimmt. Allerdings spüre ich sie jetzt schon etwas, sie schwellen bei längeren Stehen und Laufen noch an, das braucht noch seine Zeit.
Nächster Studiotermin ist dann am Donnerstag. Ich bin schon gespannt, wie heftig der Muskelkater ausfallen wird nach der langen Abstinenz.

Wir haben schon richtig Punkte gemacht!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. November 2012)

Der Punktestand ist echt schon gut!  Eigentlich wollte ich gestern garnicht so viel machen, das war unfreiwillig eine lange Trainingseinheit:
Ich war auch gestern das 1. Mal im neuen Fitness-Studio. Leider längst nicht so toll wie das bisherige, aber dafür anstatt 30km einfach nur 8km zu fahren. Jedenfalls wollte ich zum Spinning und bin 30min vor Stundenbeginn auf dem Bike gesessen, weil nur für 60min lohnt sich ja echt die Umzieherei garnicht   Jedenfalls war die Stunde um 30min nach hinten verlegt, weil der Trainer auf Schulung ist und der Ersatz erst später kann, da sie eine Parallel-Stunde hat. So, dann kam sie auch noch 10 min zu spät, dann wurde noch ewig geratscht, aber alle vertane Zeit wurde nachgeholt. So sind´s am Ende 2 Std. 20min geworden. Hey, das ist echt hart auf den unbequemen Dingern   Mal sehen, wie ich diese Woche noch weiter zum Sammeln komme.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. November 2012)

Wir haben ja echt schon toll Punkte gesammelt! Bei mir wird´s die nächsten Tage sicher weniger, die Spinning-Stunden in meinem neuen Fitness-Studio sind echt nicht der Hit, da werde ich in Zukunft vermehrt auf ander Stunden ausweichen und auch mal Yoga oder Pilates ausprobieren. Zumal mich derzeit ziemliche Verspannungen im Schulterbereich tratzen, vermutlich von der langen Schonhaltung wg. des Schlüsselbeins. Aufs Spinningbike setz ich mich dann in Eigenregie mit meinem MP3-Player, dann dröhnt mir nicht der Lautsprecher ins Ohr mit Musik, die ich nicht mag und ich weiß, was ich tue und fahr keine abartig schnellen Runnings. Wobei ich die eh noch nicht mitfahren kann. Aber ne Spining-Stunde, bei der man nix mitmachen kann, ist ja irgendwie auch doof, oder? Nächste Woche soll´s hier im Süden ja nochmal richtig warm werden, vielleicht kann man doch nochmal ne kleine Runde in den Bergen drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikka (9. November 2012)

hey ladies,
mich motiviert das punkte-sammeln schon sehr. allerdings sind meine knie nicht so toll. ich weiß nicht genau woran es liegt. habe etwas die stabilisations-übungen in verdacht auf dem wackelbrett etc.
muss ich mal ausprobieren und beobachten. 

euch viel spaß beim punkte-sammeln!


----------



## kater21 (9. November 2012)

Mädels,
wenn man sich die Punkte anschaut hat man nicht den Eindruck es handelt sich um ein Handicap-Team.

Ich kann nun auch einsteigen und rolle das Feld mit 2 Punkten von ganz hinten auf.


----------



## illi3384 (10. November 2012)

Hey MÃ¤dels, ich beneide euch.
Ich liege leider fest im Bett momentan. Mein Kreislauf war komplett eingebrochen, so dass ich sogar ein paar Tage im Krankenhaus verbringen musste....
Mehr als 30 min. auf den Beinen bekomm ich einfach nicht gebacken das kleine braucht meine ganze Power.

War also eindeutig die richtige Entscheidung bikediva nach zu nominieren ð

WÃ¼nsche allen euren Knien, FÃ¼Ãen etc. gute Besserung!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. November 2012)

Illi, dir auch gute Besserung! Das klingt ja echt nicht gut, wie deine Schwangerschaft verläuft. Na, das muss das Kleine aber gaaanz brav sein, wenn´s mal da ist, wenn es dich jetzt so stresst.... @nikka:
Hey, dafür gibst du aber ganz schön Gas, meine Liebe! Übertreibs nur nicht, wenn du dir deine Knie komplett ruinierst, hast ja auch nix davon... Wie machst du das mit schwimmen, nur Rücken oder Kraul? Brust ist ja für kaputte Knie auch nicht so der Brüller, oder?


----------



## bajcca (10. November 2012)

Mensch Illi, das tut mir leid, dass es Dir so schlecht geht, ich hoffe sehr, dass Du bald diese Phase überstanden hast und es Dir endlich wieder gut geht.


----------



## nikka (10. November 2012)

@Pfadfinderin: ja, eine bahn kraul, eine bahn rücken. und immer so weitermittlerweile kann ich das sogar relativ entspannt. obwohl es sicherlich abzüge in der b-note gäbe.

ich versuche halt kontinuierlich dran zu bleiben, damit sich auch meine beinmuskeln wieder mehr aufbauen.
manchmal  übertreibe ich es sicherlich....da habt ihr vielleicht recht.
aber ich will endlich wieder aufs bike und in den wald!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. November 2012)

Heute nur 4 Pünktchen, die Schulter ist immer noch aua... Heute war ich in Wirbelsäulengymnastik, besser wie nix und im Winter mach ich eigentlich lieber Sachen, die den Rumpf stabilisieren, sonst wird man ja echt zu einseitig belastet. Danach noch 30 min auf dem Ergometer. Mann, das ist ja noch langweiliger wie X-Trainer!!! Wenn´s keine Punkte dafür gäb, wär ich ja nach 5 Minuten schon wieder runter und hätte mir stattdessen lieber einen Cappucchino gegönnt. Zur Belohnung gab´s dafür dann 2 

Was macht eure Motivation?

Morgen komm ich vermutlich nicht zum sporteln


----------



## kater21 (12. November 2012)

Gute Besserung Illy!
Ich hoffe, es wird schon erträglicher. Ist halt eine harte Zeit für zwei.

Alles Gute für die Schulter, Pfadfinderin.

Ich wollte Euch mal fragen, (ihr gebt ja ziemlich Gas) habt Ihr Trainingspläne, Pulsvorgaben etc.?

Also ich habe zwei feste Stunden Tennistraining. Dann probiere ich zweimal die Woche Krafttraining im Fitnessstudio zu machen. Wenn es geht, Wetter und Zeit mache ich gerne 2-3 Stundentour live in der Natur durch den Wald. Gerne häufiger, klappt aber wegen Kind und Kegel sowie Dunkelheit meist nicht. Also noch zweimal Zimmerfahrrad vielleicht je ca. 1 Stunde.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. November 2012)

ALso ich hab keinen Trainingsplan, ich fahr ja auch keine Rennen. Bei mir steht echt der Spaß im Vordergrund und wenn ich total keine Lust hab, dann mach ich auch nix und genieße mal das Sofa oder die Terrasse (aber jetzt ist´s mir da zu kalt ) Ich lege im Winter den Focus nicht auf´s Biken, sondern mach dann im Fitness-Studio eher BBP oder Wirbelsäulengymnastik etc. Für die Ausdauer ist mir da auch der Crosstrainer recht, finde ich effektiver als das Ergometer, da tut man auch was für den Oberkörper. Finde ich persönlich wichtig, da einen Ausgleich zum Biken zu schaffen, im Sommer mach ich nämlich wenig anderes. Früher bin ich noch ab und zu gejogged oder war mit den Inlineskates unterwegs, aber wo ich wohne, ist es derart hügelig, da macht laufen dann überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr und für die Skates hab ich auch noch keine geeignete Strecke gefunden. Aber um die Strampelei nicht ganz zu verlernen, möcht ich wenigstens 1x die Woche auf dem Spinning-Bike sitzen.
Da es aber für den Rest der Woche schön werden soll, hoffe ich, wenigstens noch 1 schöne Runde mit dem MTB drehen zu können. Wenn´s passt, evtl. sogar nochmal richtig auf den Berg. Mal sehen, ob die Motivation groß genug ist. Im Auto sind die Sitze jedenfalls noch ausgebaut, "Sommermodus" sozusagen.
  @kater: Spielst du denn Turniere, wenn du so fleißig Tennis trainierst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (12. November 2012)

Nein, ich spiele nur zum Spaß. Das Training ist zu zweit (Techniktraining) bzw. zu dritt (mehr Spielzugtraining). Wir haben halt festgestellt, daß es mit dieser festgesetzten Zeit auch ernster bei der Durchführung genommen wird. Ohne Trainer sagt man die geplante Stunde zu häufig ab.

Das Techniktraining soll auch meine Schulter und mein Handgelenk entlasten.

Ich will mir auch Do. und Fr. freinehmen und den Vormittag in den Wald.


----------



## bajcca (13. November 2012)

Trainingsplan habe ich auch keinen, ich möchte jetzt erst einmal wieder Kraft aufbauen, diese Wochen auf dem Sofa haben mich einfach zu sehr schlaff werden lassen. Ich hab zwar versucht mit Übungen zu Hause etwas zu machen, war aber einfach zu wenig. Ergometer finde ich auch nicht besonders spannend und länger als die halbe Stunde halte ich es auch nicht aus. Mit dem Fernseher vor der Nase ist ein bischen Abwechslung da.
Studio möchte ich 3x die Woche machen, dann habe ich noch 2x Physiotherapie mit Lymphdrainage, da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit. 
Meine Motivation ist aber recht hoch, ich bin froh, dass ich schon so viel machen kann, das laufen wird auch immer besser und die Treppe runter geht fast schon normal.
Ich bin gerade am Überlegen, ob mein Ziel für 2013 ein Alpencross sein wird, da hab ich schon Lust zu.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. November 2012)

Ja, ne gescheite Mehrtagestour steht bei mir auch wieder auf dem Plan. Aber dazu muss man ja nicht nur fit sein, da muss auch noch das Wetter passen und man muss Zeit haben. Da mein Mann selbständig ist, ist das nicht immer so einfach. Da muss man halt arbeiten, wenn der Auftrag da ist. Aber ich bin guter Dinge, Pläne hat´s genug. Wobei ich mittlerweile lieber öfter mal ne 3-Tagestour mache, als einen 7-Tage Alpencross. Da ist dann irgendwann die Luft raus und mir gefällt´s am Hauptkamm eh am besten.


----------



## bajcca (13. November 2012)

Ich möchte gerne einen Cross zum Comer See machen, die Region kenne ich noch nicht und reizt mich sowohl landschaftlich als auch fahrtechnisch. Wir fahren mindestens zweimal im Jahr für eine Woche nach Südtirol in verschiedene Regionen an einen festen Ort und machen von dort aus Touren. Deshalb die Idee mit der Schweiz und einer hochalpinen Tour. Mal sehen wie sich meine Füße entwickeln und wann ich wieder richtig biken kann.
Wetter und planen passt leider nicht zusammen, ist aber bei uns nicht vermeidbar, d.h. wir müssen uns schon ein paar Monate vorher festlegen und hoffen, dass das Wetter passt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. November 2012)

Wir planen seit ca. 4 Jahren (wenn´s reicht) eine 3-Tagestour in Graubünden, Grischa-Trails. Einmal waren wir schon vor Ort, sind dann aber wg. Schnee auf 1800m garnicht erst gestartet, ein anderes Mal haben wir uns dann auf Grund der Wetterlage für einen stationären Urlaub in Bassano umentschieden. Mal sehen, ob wir dann nächsten Sommer einen neuen Anlauf starten. Momentan ist die Schweiz leider auch noch sauteuer... 
Stationär wollen wir auf jeden Fall wieder nach Slowenien, da hat es uns heuer im Herbst schon saugut gefallen. Ansonsten will ich mal gucken. Bei uns gehen viele Sachen spontan, zum Brenner fahren wir grad mal knapp 2 Std.


----------



## bajcca (14. November 2012)

Ja, Du wohnst schon sehr optimal für Alpentouren, da bin ich ein wenig neidisch. Wobei wir mit der fränkischen Schweiz schon eine schöne und auch anspruchsvolle Region vor der Tür haben. Aber mal spontan die Bike ins Auto werfen und ab in die Berge geht nicht so leicht, das sind doch ca. 4 Stunden Fahrt, die ich gerade am Wochende brauche.
Meinen Freund kann ich zu einer mehrtägigen Tour schwer überreden, von daher werde ich mich mit einer geführten Tour alleine auf den Weg machen. Nach meiner OP brauche ich einfach ein großes Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. November 2012)

Hat dein Freund das schon mal ausprobiert? Gerade Mehrtagestouren sind ja die Krönung des Ganzen und Ziel des Trainings! Probier doch wenigstens mal, ihn zu einer 2-Tagstour zu überreden, dann kommt er sicher auf den Geschmack. Klar sind Tages-Touren von Ort schon auch schön, das möchte ich nicht missen, aber wenn man mit Rucksack unterwegs ist, ist das schon nochmal was anderes. Allein schon das Gefühl von Autarkie finde ich den Hammer...alles was man braucht, hat in so nem kleinen Rucksack Platz 
Dass die fränkische Schweiz schön zum Biken ist, hab ich mir auch schon sagen lassen und manchmal seid ihr in Franken ja auch vom Wetter begünstigt, wenn wir hier im Süden im Regen sitzen.


----------



## bajcca (15. November 2012)

Ne, eine Mehrtagestour hat er noch nicht gemacht, was ihn davon abhält ist, er hat wenig Lust auf Höhenmeter, ihm fehlt das Quäl Dich Gen, fährt lieber technisch berab.
Aber bevor ich ihn überrede etwas zu machen, worauf er eigentlich keine Lust hat, fahre ich alleine und genieße dann die Tour.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. November 2012)

Gestern war ich zum 1. Mal in einer Step Stunde, was mir einen ordentlichen Muskelkater beschert hat. War ne ganz schön schweißtreibende Geschichte  aber das war ja Sinn der Sache.


----------



## kater21 (17. November 2012)

Sagt mal, hat sonst noch jemand von Euch Kindern, die Eure Trainingspläne durchkreuzen? Ich meine damit nicht absichtlich, sondern halt durch Fieber, Krankheiten, andere Sachen, die dazu führen, daß der Tagesplan komplett auf den Kopf gestellt wird und das Training hinten runter fällt.

Bin leicht deprimiert, daß aus meinen gewünschten drei Touren jetzt nur eine einstündige wurde. Das passiert mir laufend. Wie geht ihr mit diesen Katastrophen (vielleicht auch beruflichem Störfeuer) um?


----------



## bajcca (18. November 2012)

Eigene Kinder habe ich nicht, aber ein mein Freund hat eine jetzt 12 jährige Tochter, die alle zwei Wochen bei uns ist. Das bringt den Ablauf und Vorhaben schon immer wieder durcheinander. Häufig gibt es auch Verschiebungen im Besuchsrhythmus, dann sind auch alle Planungen dahin. 
Probleme gibt es bei mir aber mehr durch den Job, ich bin viel unterwegs und muss auch öfters zusätzlich abends oder am Wochenende arbeiten. Manchmal bin ich dann für Sport einfach zu müde. Zuhause habe ich mittlerweile viele Trainingsutensilien (Ergometer, Slingtrainer, Hanteln usw.)dann kann ich wenigstens ohne Anfahrten, die Zeit kosten, was tun.


----------



## nikka (18. November 2012)

moin mädels,
war heute morgen schon beim aquafitness und belohne mich jetzt mit milchkaffee und kuchen.

gehabt euch wohl,
nikka


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. November 2012)

Heute früh im Studio zur Wirbelsäulengymnastik gewesen. Dann wollte ich noch auf den Crosstrainer. Aber als ich dann auf dem langweiligen Ding war, hab ich mir gedacht, hey, bin ich blöd bei dem strahlenden Sonnenschein hier im Studio auf dem Crosstrainer zu stehen? Also runter von dem Ding und raus aus dem Studio. Nur leider ist es jetzt sowas von zugezogen und dick neblig, dass ich überhaupt nimmer raus mag  Das nächste Mal dann doch lieber X-Trainer....


----------



## bikediva (21. November 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

so habe lange nichts von mir hören lassen. War so mit dem testen und probetragen einer Insulinpumpe beschäftigt. Und ich bin im großen und ganzen auch sehr zufrieden und happy damit. Trotzdem muss sich mein Körper erst noch daran gewöhnen. Erst dann werde leistungsmäßig wieder fitter werden. Leider musste ich die Pumpe heute erst mal wieder abgeben. Denn die Krankenkasse muss nur anhand meiner Werte entscheiden ob ich eine für immer bekomme oder nicht. Aber bin positiver Dinge, da meine Werte mit der Pumpe viel, viel besser waren.
Ich finde wir sind super fleißig und der WP und auch ihr motiviert mich total.

Ganz lieb Grüße
Eure Angie


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. November 2012)

Hey, das klingt doch recht positiv! Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass sich die Kasse nicht querstellt und dir diese Erleichterung gönnt. Ja, wir sind wirklich fleißig  Wenn ich mehr radeln würde anstatt Alternativsport, wären die Punkte noch mehr, aber was soll´s, der Rest vom Körper will ja auch mal trainiert werden.

@ nikka: Wie hältst du das aus, 1 Std. auf dem Ergometer??? Ich hab das letzte Woche mal probiert, aber ich zähl da nicht nur die Minuten, sondern sogar mehr oder weniger die Sekunden! Irgendwie taugt mir ein Spinningbike mehr, da sitz ich viel besser drauf und man kann auch mehr damit anstellen. Leider ist mein Nacken immer noch so verspannt, dass das erstmal auf Eis gelegt ist.

Aber Stepaerobic ging gestern schon viel besser als am Freitag. Leider hab ich aber diesen Freitag keine Zeit dafür


----------



## bajcca (21. November 2012)

@bikediva
Das hoffe ich auch für Dich, dass die Kasse die Pumpe genehmigt, ich denke aber dass Du sehr gute Chancen hast, da Du ja noch so jung bist und da versucht man eher, Langzeitkosten zu reduzieren. Gut eingestellter Diabetes bedeutet eben weniger Folgeprobleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (21. November 2012)

Ihr zieht ganz schön davon mit Euren Punkten, mein alternatives Training bringt einfach nicht so viel. Wird Zeit, dass ich wieder zum Spinning kann. Im Moment trau ich mich noch nicht im Stehen fahren, deshalb lass ich es noch. Insgesamt ist es für mich gerade eine anstrengende Zeit, das Arbeiten strengt mich doch recht an, die ganze Zeit auf den Beinen, viel laufen und stehen und zudem tragen ist schon nicht ohne. Die Füße sind abends manchmal sehr stark geschwollen, dass ist dann einfach unangenehm. Ich hoffe, dass die Schwellungen bald besser werden, das ist für mich neben meiner schlecht heilenden Narbe das Schlimmste  momentan.
So, genug gejammert, eigentlich kann ich ja zufrieden sein mit dem Verlauf.


----------



## kater21 (21. November 2012)

Ja, finde das auch sehr sportlich hier. Ich habe es noch nicht geschafft, das Feld von hinten aufzurollen.

Ich drücke Dir auch die Daumen, daß sich die Krankenkasse nicht querstellt.


----------



## nikka (21. November 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ nikka: Wie hältst du das aus, 1 Std. auf dem Ergometer???



hm, gute frage...ich fahre recht viele intervalle und habe auf jeden fall musik im ohr, sonst ginge das nicht. aber die letzten 15 minuten tut mir auch schon der hintern weh - sind halt so riesensättel.



aber motivationsprobleme habe ich eigentlich wirklich nie. ich bin so heiß darauf endlich wieder aufs bike zu kommen - und zwar richtig und im wald!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. November 2012)

@ bajcca:
Für deine Füße ist´s etwas die falsche Jahreszeit, im Sommer könntest mit Flipflops oder sonstigen Schuhen, die die Füße nicht einengen rumlaufen oder sie hin und wieder ganz ausziehen. Aber jetzt im Winter ist´s doof.... Das mit der Spinnerei ist bei auch so ne Sache, ich kann zwar im Stehen fahren, aber z.B. keine Runnings. Aber das ist mir wurscht, ist ja mein Training, das sitz ich halt aus... Heut hab ich mich selbst bespaßt, das ist mir eh das Liebste. Schnelle Runnings fahr ich auch im gesunden Zustand nicht, weil ich den Sinn dahinter nicht sehen kann, ausser sich die Knie zu ruinieren. In den Studios gibt´s leider immer noch paar Sachen, die sich nicht ausrotten lassen, obwohl sie für die Gesundheit contraproduktiv sind.


----------



## bajcca (21. November 2012)

Runnings, bei denen man so schnell tritt, dass einem die Kurbeln um die Ohren fliegen, sind wirklich ein totaler Schmarrn. Genauso wie die Liegestützen auf dem Spinningbike, sehr rückenfreundlich. Was ich gern mag, sind die schweren Bergfahrten in langsamer Frequenz. Im neuen Studio kenne ich die Kurse noch nicht, im alten waren die grottenschlecht, das war auch ein Grund, warum ich dort gekündigt habe. 
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich bald wieder einsteigen kann, am Ergometer kann ich schon höhere Widerstände treten.


----------



## illi3384 (27. November 2012)

Hallo Mädels,
erstmal den Füßen Gute Besserung und Daumen für die Pumpe drücken!

Was bin ich froh, dass ich meinen Platz hier an Bikediva abgegeben habe... Ich häte bis heut immer noch nicht 1 Punkt beitragen können.
Aber so langsam gehts aufwärts.
Woche 15 und immer noch am k....
Zum Glück hab ich den Tipp bekommen mir neben dem Arzt schon eine Hebamme zu suchen. Erst hatt ich ja Hemmungen so früh schon dahin zu gehen. Aber das war das beste was mir passieren konnte. Jemand der sich echt mir viiiiiel Zeit meinem Problem annimmt. "Wir probieren solange alles aus, bis es dir endlich gut geht und du die Zeit genießen kannst" Wenn man schon so begrüßt wird gehts einem doch gleich besser.
Akupunktur, Tapes, Entspannung, Tee, Vitamine.... es wird von Tag zu Tag besser.
Ohne Tabletten gegen Übelkeit komm ich zwar noch nicht aus. Aber immerhin bin ich wieder auf den Beinen und sehe mal was anderes als mein Bett.
Das tut der Seele sooooooo gut 

Wünsche euch weiter viel Erfolg!


----------



## kater21 (27. November 2012)

Ich wünsche Dir, daß Du es bald genießen kannst. An sich doch so eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## illi3384 (28. November 2012)

kater21 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir, daß Du es bald genießen kannst. An sich doch so eine schöne Zeit.



Das sagen mir so viele....
Joa mittlerweile sind ja einige Tage relativ beschwerdefrei da freu ich mich dann schon tierisch. Zumal so langsam der Bauch wächst und ich damit definitiv vor Augen habe wofür der Stress.
Aber an manchen Tagen weiß ich echt wie Einzelkinder entstehen


----------



## nikka (1. Dezember 2012)

hallo mädels,
ich wünsch euch ein schönes erstes-advent-wochenende und plündert nicht gleich eure kalender.

und vergesst nicht punkte zu sammeln, fühle mich etwas einsam mit meinem punkteabstand. 

nikka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (1. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem Kalender hättest Du früher sagen müssen, ich hab meinen schon aufgegessen
Ich habe welche als Werbegeschenk für Kunden gehabt, da muss ich doch wissen was drin ist.
Nikka, Du lässt einen einfach keine Chance, aber keine Sorge, wir räumen schon noch das Feld von hinten auf. Ich fahre nächstes Jahr im August  einen Alpencross, da muss ich einiges vorher machen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Dezember 2012)

Das Plündern kann mir nicht passieren, hab gar keinen Adventskalender 

Die Punkte find ich relativ, mit Ergometer und Spinning sind halt schneller welche gesammelt als mit Alternativsportarten. Ich stell das erstmal hinten an, im Winter bin ich froh, wenn auch mal andere Muskeln trainiert werden, mit der Bikerei wird man ja doch etwas einseitig. Und ich merke, dass Spinning meiner Schulter nicht sonderlich gut tut und draussen ist´s mir zu kalt und die Rutschgefahr zu groß. Also weiter Ganzkörpertraining mit Alternativsportarten


----------



## nikka (2. Dezember 2012)

ich hab das türchen für morgen schon aufgemacht:uuups....


----------



## bajcca (2. Dezember 2012)

Ab auf den Ergometer eine extra Runde fahren


----------



## nikka (3. Dezember 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die Punkte find ich relativ, mit Ergometer und Spinning sind halt schneller welche gesammelt als mit Alternativsportarten.



ja klar, ist ja logisch. ich würde gern mal ein paar alternive dinge tun, kann ich aber nicht. mein "wasserballett" am sonntag ist auch ganz schön anstrengend, bringt aber gerade mal 2 magere pünktchen...

nicht umsonst haben wir uns ja in diesem "club handicap" zusammengefunden

lg nikka


----------



## kater21 (3. Dezember 2012)

Liege krank auf Couch. Bis Woe passiert nixen mehr. Euch viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (3. Dezember 2012)

Gute Besserung, kurier Dich gut aus!


----------



## bikediva (7. Dezember 2012)

Oh, auch von mir gute Besserung. Bei uns hier liegt 15 cm Schnee. Also nix mehr mit draußen biken. Nur noch Rolle und Spinning. Voll schade. Fahrt ihr im Schnee?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Dezember 2012)

Normalerweise fahr ich eigentlich schon auch im Winter, hab auch Spikes, aber mit den angeschlagenen Knochen ist das zu riskant und nachdem mein Herz am Biken im Winter überhaupt nicht hängt, ist das auch nicht so schlimm. Wirklich schlimm ist, dass ich nicht tauchen darf und auch nicht skifahren.


----------



## bikediva (7. Dezember 2012)

ich bin vor 2 Jahren mal schwer gestürzt. Auf Eis einfach weggerutscht. Ergebnis: schweres Schädel-Hirn-Trauma. Hatte danach lange Zeit extreme Probleme mit dem Gedächtnis. Seit dem geh nicht mehr biken, sobald Schnee und Eis die Wege pflastern.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Dezember 2012)

Na toll, das rentiert sich dann.  Bei uns hier ist es eh so hügelig, dass das im Winter kein Spaß ist, da man so schnell auskühlt. Wo wir zuvor gewohnt haben, konnte man relativ flach fahren, also gleichmäßiges Tempo und zudem so gut wie nur Forstwege. Das ist dann spaßiger und ungefährlicher.   Aber wie gesagt, im Winter hängt mein Herz nicht am Biken, ich geh halt dann mal nordic walken, wenn ich was im Schnee machen will.


----------



## bajcca (12. Dezember 2012)

So, mal wieder etwas zum Thema Handicap, meine Füße mucken in letzter Zeit stärker, das Metall verursacht die Probleme und muss nun doch raus. Termin ist Faschingdienstag, hoffentlich wird das dann nicht wieder so langwierig. Ich will doch über die Alpen fahren, unbedingt!


----------



## nikka (13. Dezember 2012)

ach je, bajcca....das tut mir leid. 
aber vielleicht wird danach alles viel, viel besser und du hast bestimmt weniger beschwerden?! und dann saust du allen davon in den alpen

bei mir hakts auch gerade mal wieder mit dem einen knie....habs wohl ein wenig übertrieben...also schön eisbeutel drauf und irgendwie die ruhe bewahren.....
nicht gerade meine lieblingsdisziplin.....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Dezember 2012)

@ bajcca:
Wie, du hast in den Füßen Metall? Dass das unangenehm ist, kann ich mir vorstellen, da ist ja nix gepolstert!!! Schätze mal, das ist ähnlich, wie wenn an meinem Schlüsselbein z.B. der Sicherheitsgurt scheuert oder so. Wo ist denn da Metall drin? Ich dachte, man nimmt einfach weg, was nicht passt und fertig. 
Aber Kopf hoch, Faschingsdienstag ist ja nächstes Jahr recht früh, bis zum Alpencross hast ja noch ewig Zeit, zu trainieren, vor Ende März / April geht ja eh nichts mit wirklich biken. Und du willst ja nicht die Transalp Challenge fahren.  Aber dass es dich ankäst, dann wieder ne Weile tatenlos rumzuhängen, kann ich natürlich nachvollziehen und du hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl. 
Mein blödes Genick mag auch nicht besser werden, zumindest nicht nachhaltig. Aber ich schätze, sobald es wieder wärmer wird, wird auch das wieder besser; aber jetzt ist´s halt erstmal Winter und kalt. Zumindest ist bei uns optisch was geboten, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau.


----------



## nikka (13. Dezember 2012)

....ich stell mal eine kanne tee hin und hol ein paar weihnachtsplätzchen für uns raus....
der club handicap machts sich gemütlich....OOOOOMMMMM....

schön die ruhe bewahren allerseits. grmpff.


----------



## bajcca (13. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank fürs Aufbauen, das tut gut. Ich musste gerade eine Weihnachtsveranstaltung mit meinen Kollegen abbrechen. Wir sind ca. 4 Stunden auf Stadtbesichigung gewesen, da ging alles noch gut, ich habe mir neue Wanderstiefel gegönnt, die Fußballen gut abgepolstert und hatte keine Probleme. Das baut mich schon auf für meinen Schneeschuhurlaub, dass das Laufen gut geht. Aber dann Aufführung in einem Theater mit ganz engen Sitzreihen und gefühlten 30 Grad Celsius. Meine Füße sind, glaube ich aufs doppelte angeschwollen. In der Pause nach knapp 1,5 Stunden habe ich dann aufgegeben. 
Ja, ich habe Metall in den Füßen, in jedem eine Titanplatte und jeweils 5 Schrauben, schon eine Menge, was ich da mit rumschleppe. Hatte aber den Vorteil, dass ich sehr schnell belasten durfte.
Jetzt wird's eklig, der Knochen unterhalb des Zehengrundgelenks wurde durchsägt, in die richtige Position gebracht und verschraubt. Dann noch die Sehne etwas umverlagert, ein bisschen die Muskeln neu geordnet, den entzündeten Schleimbeutel entfernt und fertig sind die neuen Füße. Trotz der Probleme mit der Empfindlichkeit durch das Metall, bin ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Die Schmerzen von vorher sind weg und das ist die Hauptsache. Der Rest wird auch noch, da bin ich mir schon sicher, nur manchmal hapert es ein wenig mit der Geduld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Dezember 2012)

Solche Veranstaltungen sind ja schon mit gesunden Füßen oft ne Qual, weil die Füße anschwellen und aus den Schuhen rausquellen   Dann solltest du wahrscheinlich auch nicht in die Sauna etc.? Ich darf das nämlich nicht, solange die Platte drin ist, weil die Hitze den Knochen schädigen kann, da die Platte ja mehr oder weniger unmittelbar unter der Haut liegt. An den Füßen ist man ja auch nicht direkt gut gepolstert?
Was mir deutlich schwerer fällt ist, dass ich auch nicht in die Sonne soll, wegen demselben Problem 

Wohin fährst du denn zum Schneeschuhgehen? Würde das auch gern mal ausprobieren, aber irgendwie hab ich das noch nicht geschafft. Auf manchen Berg kommt man ja auch ohne Schneeschuhe ganz gut. Und auch das ganze Lawinengedönz hab ich auch keine Lust, wenn man abseits gehen möchte.


----------



## bajcca (14. Dezember 2012)

Sauna darf ich gehen, das habe ich extra gefragt, allerdings bevorzuge ich wenn überhaupt die Biosauna mit 70Grad oder gehen ins Dampfbad, das hat ja nur 45Grad. Sonne ist o.k., allerdings muss die Narbe noch geschützt werden. Die Implantate sind so ausgelegt, dass sie auch für immer im Körper bleiben dürfen, vorausgesetzt sie stören nicht , was bei vielen aber der Fall ist.

Zum Schneeschuhwandern geht's ins Eisacktal, das ist ein unter Ausgangspunkt in die verschiedenen Täler. Das Villnößtal gefällt mir sehr gut, direkt unter den Geislerspitzen finde ich es wunderschön. Genial ist auch die Villanderalm, dort gibt es auch kein Alpinski und man kann verschiedene Berge ersteigen. Ist auch zum Biken klasse dort. Mit den Schneeschuhen abseits von Wegen durch Tiefschnee kann ich echt empfehlen, gerade in Deiner Gegend hast Du ja optimale Bedingungen dafür.
Lawinengefahr muss man hochalpin natürlich in bestimmten Gegenden schon beachten. Aber soviel Schnee liegt im Moment leider gar nicht in Südtirol, hoffe, dass da noch was kommt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Dezember 2012)

Eisacktal kenn ich vom Biken ganz gut. Aber das Villnösstal ist ja schon ne Ecke zum Fahren von dort aus? Ausser ihr seid in Klausen oder so.... Ja, Geisler Spitzen sind schon schön, ich würd gern mal um den Peitlerkofel biken, der Berg hat´s mir angetan.
Lawinengefahr muss man in den Bergen IMMER beachten, vor allem, wenn man abseits geht. Dort ohne entsprechende Ausrüstung unterwegs zu sein, finde ich bißl leichtsinnig. Noch wichtiger allerdings fände ich entsprechende Urteilsfähigkeit und Sachkunde, da hapert´s bei mir schon, ich kann Hänge und Schneelage nicht entsprechend beurteilen. Und auf Rudel hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## bajcca (16. Dezember 2012)

@Pfadfinderin
Ja, wir sind oberhalb von Klausen, das ist ein guter Startpunkt in alle Richtungen, da so keine langen Anfahrtsfahrten sind. Gerade die Region Villanderalm  und Feldthurner Alm sind fürs Schneeschuhlaufen sehr gut geeignet, konditionell anspruchsvoll, aber nicht so gefährlich, was Lawinen betrifft und immer ein Traumpanorama


----------



## nikka (20. Dezember 2012)

moin mädels,
wie gehts euch? alle w-geschenke besorgt?
alle "handicaps" im griff?

meine knie sind momentan gut *klopfaufholz*....aber ich kenne das auf und ab ja und traue dem braten nicht so ganz. ich übertreibs ja auch gern mal humpfff....

liebe grüße an alle!


----------



## kater21 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich melde mich mal wieder zurück. Erkältung saß doch 14 Tage fest. Handgelenk bedurfte noch einer Spritze wegens Schneeschiebens.

Ich bin dann bei dem vielen Schnee mal zu Fuß im Wald gewesen. Unter der Schneedecke sind bisweilen aber doch gefrorene Stellen.
Da möchte ich dann nicht so unvorbereitet mit dem Rad draufkommen. Also kein Rad bei Schnee.

Wo es jetzt aber von oben trocken war, fand ich es herrlich im Wald. Man ist da ziemlich alleine, nicht einmal Hundebesitzer. Allerdings sah ich aus wie Schwein und bei Pausen wirds unangenehm kalt.

Ich wünsche Euch gute Besserung und frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## bajcca (24. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche Euch allen ein wunderschönes Weihnachtsfest, viele Geschenke und wenig Stress.
Ich werde am 2. Feiertag in die Berge fahren und versuchen viele Bergtouren zu machen.
Normale Wanderungen werde ich als alternatives Training eintragen, anstrengendes Schneeschuhwandern unter Laufen ist das o.k.?


----------



## kater21 (24. Dezember 2012)

Von mir aus ok.

Hier ist es so ruhig. Ist der Rest in der Küche und hat Streß?

Geh' ne Tour für mich mit. Wir haben bis zur letzten Minute Familie.
So warme Weihnachten wie heute habe ich allerdings noch nie erlebt. Noch eine gute Stunde und mit den Kindern gehts los.

Nochmals frohe Weihnachten


----------



## nikka (24. Dezember 2012)

bajcca schrieb:


> Normale Wanderungen werde ich als alternatives Training eintragen, anstrengendes Schneeschuhwandern unter Laufen ist das o.k.?



na klar ist das ok, wir sind ja immerhin im team handicap und schlagen uns ganz ordentlich, würde ich mal sagen!

ich las neulich irgendwo, daß jemand "sauna" als alternative sportart eintragen wollte.....nun ja.

allen eine gute (schmerzarme und bewegliche!) zeit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr auch von mir!
Bin vore 2 Tagen aus Ägypten zurückgekommen, war wie immer super und schön warm!
Tauchen ging zumindeste einigermaßen mit der Schulter, musste mein Gerödel halt im Wasser anziehen, damit kein Druck drauf kommt. Aber was tut man nicht alles um bunte Fische zu gucken. Die letzten beiden Tage gingen halt mit aufräumen drauf, bis das ganze Tauchzeugs wieder gewaschen ist und vor allem trocken! Hier richt´s jetzt ein wenig nach Neopren....   Leider hab ich mir natürlich eine Erkältung mitgebracht, ist ja auch nicht so ungewöhnlich. Die nächsten Tage sind eh ziemlich ausgebucht mit Arbeit und Besuchen, daher keine Zeit für Sport. Zumindest gestern war ne schöne Radlrunde drin, bei den Tempereaturen!
Mädels, kommt´s gut rüber!


----------



## bajcca (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Wünsche Euch ein superschönes und vor allem gesundes Jahr 2013!!!!!!!!!
Ich sitze gerade in der Hotellobby und schaue auf schneebedeckte Berge und strecke heute einfach alle Viere von mir. Das Wetter hier war die letzten Tage grandios, das musste ich einfach ausnutzen und bin jeden Tag eine Tour gelaufen. 
Insgesamt waren es anstrengende 3500 hm mit Schneeschuhen, die ich dann alle unter Laufen eingetragen habe, denn alternative Sportart war das wirklich nicht. 
Meinen Füßen geht es ganz o.k., spüre sie natürlich schon, aber ich habe versucht sie zu ignorieren. Vom Arzt wußte ich, dass ich nichts kaputtmachen kann und mit jedem Tag ging es etwas besser.
Heute mache ich nur noch relaxen und Wellness und morgen geht es dann wieder nach Hause zurück.
Bis bald!


----------



## nikka (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
auch von mir viele liebe Grüße zum neuen Jahr! Möge es uns allen jede Menge glückliche Momente und vor allem eine stabilere Gesundheit bringen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## der bergfloh (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr 2013! Vor allem viel Gesundheit, Erfolg und ganz viel Glück! War die letzten Tage ein wenig im Schwarzwald und bin sonst leider sehr mit meiner Thesis beschäftigt, weswegen kaum Zeit für anderes z.B. Forenbesuche bleibt. Versuche aber immer in den Schreibpausen nie Runde mit dem Bike zu drehen. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## kater21 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsche auch noch ein frohes neues Jahr.

Hat einer von Euch schonmal einen CTF mitgemacht. Was bedeutet denn der Begriff Kettencheck. Ist das ein besonders anspruchsvolles Teilstück?


----------



## 4mate (6. Januar 2013)

kater21 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn der Begriff Kettencheck. Ist das ein besonders anspruchsvolles Teilstück?


Ja: Schnellansicht

*er RTF Kettencheck - GPSies*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo?
Gibts Euch noch? Seid Ihr eingefroren?
Was machen Eure Handicaps?


----------



## bikediva (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo, Na eingefroren noch nicht. Vermisse es aber so sehr draussen zu fahren. Auf der Rolle oder dem Spinningbike ist es auf Dauer echt langweilig... Der einzige Vorteil: auf der Rolle verhält sich mein Blutzucker konstanter, da ich die Belastung exakt steuern kann. Der Diabetes ist die letzte Zeit sowieso nur am zicken. Hoffe so sehr, dass mir die Krankenkasse nun endlich die Pumpe genehmigt. Ansonsten tippe derzeit fleißig an meiner Bachelorarbeit. Wie geht es Euch so? Vermisst ihr auch das draußen sein?


----------



## bajcca (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier ist es wirklich etwas ruhig geworden, ich bin im Moment beruflich etwas eingespannt, bin aber fleißig am Trainieren. Ich hab noch 3,5 Wochen Zeit bis zur Op, bis dahin will ich noch einige Punkte einfahren.


----------



## nikka (20. Januar 2013)

hallo mädels,
hm...tja...momentan ist mal wieder wassertraining angesagt, weil das knie überlastet war. bin ich nicht ganz unschuldig dran, aber ich will halt immer ein bißchen mehr....nur mein knie will/kann das offenbar noch nicht. menno, ich brauche soooo viel geduld. die hab ich manchmal einfach nicht.

winterliche grüße!
nikka


----------



## nikka (20. Januar 2013)

wir haben übrigens just 999 punkte gesammelt und befinden uns auf dem 200. platz!
respekt, mädels
und das bei unseren kleinen und großen handicaps, nicht schlecht, oder??


----------



## bikediva (20. Januar 2013)

Dasselbe habe ich auch gedacht, als unseren Punktestand gesehenen habe. Finde wir sind ganz große Klasse! Oh dss mit der elendigen Geduld kenne ich nur zu gut. Machst du Kraftübungen für das Knie? So Übungen auf dem Wackelbrett usw. Hat mir nach kreuzband op sehr gut geholfen.


----------



## kater21 (3. Februar 2013)

Bin genervt, ich bin schon wieder erkältet.


----------



## bajcca (3. Februar 2013)

So ein Mist, aber bei diesem :kotz:Wetter kein Wunder. Im Moment sind so viele krank, dass es nicht leicht ist, sich nichts einzufangen. 
Meine Anflüge von Erkältung habe ich in den Griff bekommen, ich muss ja fit sein für die OP, da kann ich jetzt so etwas nicht gebrauchen. Langsam wird's mir auch etwas mulmig, noch eine Woche und dann kommen die vielen Schrauben raus. Aber dann ist es geschafft.

Kater, gute Besserung!!!

Wie geht es dem Rest? Alle gesund? Punktemäßig schaut es ja richtig gut aus, mich motiviert unser WP schon, da halte ich das Ergometergefahre besser durch. Und natürlich auch mein Alpencross im August. Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Februar 2013)

Seit paar Tagen hab ich die Freigabe, dass ich wieder alles machen darf, auch auf die Schulter fallen   Slowenien-Urlaub ist auch schon geplant, freu.... Aber anfühlen tut sich die Schulter immer noch, als ob mich ne Eisenfaust festhält. Naja, sowas ähnliches ist die Platte ja auch. Bei Pseudoarthrosen wird sie leider erst nach 2 Jahren rausgemacht, so lange muss ich dann auch noch durchhalten.
@ all: Gute Besserung den Erkälteten!
@ bajcca: Für die OP alles Gute! Aber Schrauben raus dürfte ja im Gegensatz zu "Schrauben rein" eher ein Klacks sein  Bis August ist ja noch ewig, da brauchst dich wirklich nicht jetzt schon verrückt machen. Hast du schon was gebucht?


----------



## bajcca (3. Februar 2013)

@Pfadfinderin
 Super, das freut mich für Dich. So eine Pseudathose ist halt leider eine fiese Komplikation, umso besser, dass der Knochen jetzt zusammengewachsen ist. Dann kann Slowenien ja kommen, muss sehr schön sein.
Danke für die guten Wünsche! Schrauben raus ist auf jeden Fall besser als rein
Ja, ich habe schon gebucht, fahre von Füssen zum Comer See, eine eher mittelschwere Tour mit Flowtrails, so die Beschreibung. Zeit ist auf jeden Fall noch bis August, ich hoffe aber schon, dass ich bald wieder trainieren kann. Ergometer geht schon recht bald, Rumpftraining geht immer und ab April kann ich bestimmt wieder voll belasten, vielleicht auch schon früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (8. Februar 2013)

@nikka

Du bist ein e-Bike Probegefahren??

Ich hoffe nicht wegen Deinem Handicap? Wie war's denn?


----------



## nikka (8. Februar 2013)

doch,leider genau deswegen
ich will endlich wieder in den wald und ich glaube, mit meinen knien bekomme ich das ohne ein wenig unterstützung einfach nicht hin.

bin ein ktm probegefahren und muss sagen, daß das schon spaß macht. ein großer nachteil ist aber das gewicht und durch den hinterradmotor hat man das gefühl, als hinge ein anhänger hintendran.

mal sehen...ist halt auch ne menge geld und vielleicht muss ich dann feststellen, daß meine knie es auch damit nicht hinkriegen...

ich habe gerade eine ziemliche durststrecke


----------



## bajcca (8. Februar 2013)

Hmm, das ist keine leichte Entscheidung. Wo hast Du denn die meisten Probleme beim Biken? Versuchen in kleinen Gängen zu fahren? Hast Du aber sicher schon alles probiert. Wie geht es auf dem Ergometer? Hast Du dabei auch Schmerzen?


----------



## nikka (9. Februar 2013)

ich kann halt keinen druck aufs pedal (=knie) bringen, dann wird das knie dick und schmerzt. 
auf dem ergometer fahre ich ja meist eine stunde, das geht mal super und mal wird das knie nachher dick. auch da kann ich die wattzahl nur behutsam steigern. heute bin ich insg. 20 minuten 100 watt gefahren und den rest halt 50-70. damit komme ich aber keinen berg rauf...

mit dem ebike konnte ich leicht kurbelnd einen recht steilen berg (strasse) hochfahren - das hätte ich ohne akku nie geschafft im moment. aber wie das ganze dann im wald aussieht? bin mir unsicher....

wann ist deine op?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Februar 2013)

Was heißt bei dir "im Wald fahren"? Meinst du damit Trails oder Forstwege? Sowas gibt´s doch auch geradeaus oder bergab und Straße rauf?
Hast du schon mal probiert, ob es nicht besser ist, dem Knie etwas mehr Pausen zu gönnen, als jeden Tag was zu machen? Hast du schon mal probiert, mit einer kürzeren Kurbel zu fahren? Dann hast du nicht so einen kleinen Winkel im Knie am Totpunkt. Ich glaube sogar irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es eine Firma gibt, die Maßkurbeln macht!


----------



## 4mate (9. Februar 2013)

Spezielle Pedale mit 15 mm längeren Achsen belasten das Knie anders

http://www.sq-lab.com/produkte/pedale.html


----------



## bajcca (9. Februar 2013)

Das hört sich nicht so gut an, ist es jetzt das rechte Knie, das Probleme macht? Für Forstwege im Wald taugt ein E- Bike schon, ob Trails damit möglich sind weiß ich nicht. Hast Du ein MTB oder ein Trekkingrad probegefahren? Es ist vielleicht eine Alternative, wenn sonst das Biken nicht mehr geht.
Meine OP ist am Dienstag, ich hoffe mal, dass mein Arzt ein Faschingsmuffel ist. Am Montagabend fahre ich nach München, da muss ich noch eine Nacht im Hotel verbringen, bevor ich dann am nächsten Tag im KH aufgenommen werde. Und dann ist es endlich geschafft. Aber ein bisschen Schiss habe ich schon.


----------



## nikka (10. Februar 2013)

@Pfadfinderin: ich werde mit dem e-bike wohl eher forstwege fahren können. hier gibts viele kurze aber knackige steigungen...die gehören dazu und lassen sich nicht umgehen, wenn ich im wald fahren will und eben nicht auf der strasse. dafür habe ich ja auch ein rennrad.
die verkürzten kurbeln kenne ich nur von der reha, muss ich mal nachfragen- danke!
tja, ich versuche halt irgendwie in form zu kommen und da ich nicht so viel machen kann, mache ichs halt regelmässig. ich weiß, es ist vielleicht zu viel. aber ich bewege mich einfach sooo gerne und es ist einfach schwer für mich.
 @4mate: hört sich interessant an, weil ich auch oft stress mit dem wadenbeinköpfchen habe. 
 @bajcca: mittlerweile machen beide probleme :-( bin ein mtb probegefahren (fully).
ich wünsch dir schon mal alles gute für dienstag! das wird auf jeden fall gut gehen und dein doc hasst nichts mehr als karneval, deshalb arbeitet er da ja auch ;-).
ich habe mir vor den ops immer gesagt, daß es nur ein ganz kleiner augenblick ist in bezug auf mein ganzes leben. hat mir etwas geholfen.
näheres auch per pn gerne.

habt es gut heute!


----------



## bajcca (15. Februar 2013)

Geschafft!!!

Das Metall ist raus und ich bin nur noch erleichtert. Obwohl ich eine bzw. zwei vernähte Wunden und ziemlich blaue Füße habe, merke ich jetzt schon, dass das Spannungsgefühl und der Druck weg ist. OP selbst ist gut verlaufen, ich war zwei Nächte im KH und wurde wunderbar umsorgt. Heute war ich das erste Mal bei der Physio (Lymphdrainage und manuelle Therapie) hin wurde ich gebracht, zurück bin ich die 800 m gelaufen. War schon so schnell, dass das gar keine Punkte gebracht hat
Morgen werde ich mal den Ergometer ausprobieren, Erlaubnis vom Doc habe ich, auch Studio kann ich machen, halt nicht übertreiben und etwas vorsichtig sein, sind ja doch einige Löcher jetzt im Knochen, die die Belastbarkeit einschränken. Das Thema Schuhe ist ein wenig schwierig, aber die letzten Meter schaffe ich auch noch und dann ist alles o.k.
Wobei ich noch genügend Handicaps für den nächsten Winterpokal habe
Aber jetzt wird's erst einmal bald Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikka (16. Februar 2013)

hey bajcca,
super!! dann gehts ja jetzt bergauf mit dir! toll, ich freue mich für dich.
nimmst du arnica für den bluterguß?

bin heute wieder pedelecs probegefahren und merke, daß das ganze auch eine wissenschaft für sich ist...muss ich mich erstmal mit beschäftigen. aber ich hab schon eins im auge ;-)

lg nikka


----------



## bajcca (16. Februar 2013)

Ja, ich nehme Arnika D6 Globuli und noch Bromelain gegen die Schwellung, obwohl die recht moderat ausfällt. Schaut alles recht gut aus, ein bisschen matt fühle ich mich heute, aber nach einer Narkose ist das denke ich auch o.k.

Ich bin gespannt, ob Du Dir ein Pedelec zulegst. Gibt es da schon eine größere Auswahl bei den MTB?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2013)

Super, dass es auch bei dir aufwärts geht! Bis das Frühjahr richtig los geht, bist du sicher wieder richtig fit und kannst gescheit mit deinem Training für den Alpencross beginnen.
Ich war gestern seit 2 Jahren das 1. Mal wieder skifahren, hat aber nicht so sonderlich Spaß gemacht, war je echtes Schweinewetter. Ich glaub ich verräum die Skier gleich wieder und zieh mein Hardtail aus dem Schuppen, auch wenn hierfür die Bedingungen noch nicht mal suboptimal sind.

@ Nikka: Hast du den Bericht von Uli Stanciu gelesen, wie er mit dem E-Bike die Transalp Challenge mitgefahren ist?
Nett zu lesen ist auch das hier: www.thory-foto.com/fotostories/57-erste-erfahrung-ebike


----------



## nikka (17. Februar 2013)

@Pfadfinderin: nein, den bericht habe ich nicht finden können. wo steht er denn, weißt du das?

es gibt nicht so viel auswahl, zumindest wenn man ein fully e-pedelec haben möchte. aber ich bin gestern auf den probefahrten mehrere male steile berge hochgefahren (auf der strasse allerdings) und meine knie sagen heute beide....NIX! das ist so ein schönes gefühl, ihr glaubt es nicht. 
meine entscheidung steht also fest: ich werde mir so ein ding kaufen (allen blöden kommentaren zum trotz), weiß nur noch nicht genau welches. 
ich freue mich wie bolle, wenn ich endlich mal wieder in den wald fahren kann - auch wenn es wohl nur gemäßigte forstautobahnen werden.

habt einen schönen sonntag!
nikka


----------



## bajcca (17. Februar 2013)

Lieber ein paar blöde Kommentare in Kauf nehmen und dafür wieder Spass und Lebensqualität haben. Wer gesund ist soll sich daran erfreuen und hoffen, dass es so bleibt. Ich finde es klasse, dass Du nach Alternativen suchst und Dich nicht unterkriegen lässt, auch wenn Du sicher ab und an beim Training übertreibst.
Wenn ich mir das Allmountain Fully von Haibike so anschaue, dürfte mit einem E- Bike auch mehr als gemäßigte Forstwege gehen. Aber auch mit weniger Federweg geht bestimmt einiges.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Februar 2013)

http://bikegps.sten-uhlig.de/images/stories/BikeGPS/downloads/transalp_2012_e-bike_de.pdf

@ Nikka: Ich hoffe, der link funktioniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeMT01 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich wünsche Dir, daß Du es bald genießen kannst. An sich doch so eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## nikka (27. Februar 2013)

hallo mädels,
wie gehts euch und eurer handicaps?

lasst mal von euch hören,
nikka


----------



## bajcca (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo Ihr!

Mir geht es schon recht gut, die Fäden sind draußen und die Wunde heilt gut. Aber ich werde schon langsam etwas hibbelig und will endlich wieder raus.
Wobei das Wetter hier mich dann doch etwas besänftigt, wir hatten hier in Franken am Montag extrem viel Schnee und das totale Chaos. Jetzt taut alles und ist ziemlich schmuddelig. Ab dem Wochenende soll ja endlich die Sonne wieder scheinen. Bei positiven Meldungen glaube ich immer an die Vorhersagen


----------



## nikka (3. März 2013)

ich habe es gemacht

bald gehts wieder in den wald, wenn auch in der handicap-wertung


----------



## kater21 (3. März 2013)

Ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Es wird ja nun merklich Frühling. Da bist du schon mal sehr gut vorbereitet. Freue mich auf Berichte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bajcca (5. März 2013)

@nikka

 viel Spass beim Biken, die Trails haben Dich wieder!!!


----------



## nikka (5. März 2013)

naja, die trails eher noch nicht....
war heute das erste mal auf der strasse mit dem ding unterwegs - das ist schon sehr nett und vor allem schont es mein knie unheimlich. trotzdem tut es mir jetzt leider etwas weh...
aber ich habe auch den sattel noch nicht optimal eingestellt - ich wollte einfach nur schnell raus bei dem schönen wetter!

wie siehts bei euch aus? habt ihr den sonnenschein genießen können?


----------



## bajcca (5. März 2013)

Das wird bestimmt noch, ich stelle es mir so vor, dass Du auch noch ausprobieren musst, mit welcher Unterstützung Du fahren musst, um keine Beschwerden zu haben. 

Mit draußen fahren werde ich mich noch etwas gedulden müssen, das Fahren selbst ist kein Problem, nur das Absteigen, vor allem das etwas spontanere traue ich mir noch nicht zu. Ich werde morgen mal meinen Arzt anrufen und ihn fragen, ob und wann was geht.


----------



## nikka (16. März 2013)

hey bikediva,
da haben wir ja ein schönes kopf-an-kopf-rennen....
puh, da muß ich mich noch anstrengen.

nikka


----------



## nikka (29. März 2013)

hab dich eingeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (1. Mai 2013)

So, jetzt haben wir uns einen Monat an den Frühling gewöhnt. Wie gehts euch?

Ich habe weiterhin Handgelenksprobleme, so daß ich jetzt leider immer wieder Zimmerrad anstatt draußen gefahren bin.


----------



## bajcca (1. Mai 2013)

Schon einen Monat Frühling? Mir kommt das kürzer vor. Aber was soll's die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt. 
Mir geht geht es recht gut, Füße sind wieder voll belastbar, allerdings neigen sie noch zum Dickwerden, aber das wird schon. Mein Asthma merke ich jetzt auch wieder etwas mehr seit diesem starken Pollenflug, dank Pharmaindustrie komme ich aber ganz gut zurecht.
Ansonsten bin ich fleißig am Radeln und gehe 1-2 mal die Woche ins Studio. In 14 1/2 Wochen geht meine Transalp los und da muss ich konditionell noch einiges tun.

Aber drinnen fahren hört sich nicht gut an, was hast Du denn mit Deinen Handgelenken? Ich hatte mehr die Schulter in Erinnerung.
Auf jeden Fall können wir den Club Handicap weiterführen.

Wie geht's den Anderen?


----------



## kater21 (1. Mai 2013)

Schulter habe ich mit Spritzen und Massagen in den Griff bekommen. 

Handgelenk heißt wohl Abnutzungserscheinung oder so, frühe Anzeichen von Athrose. Ich hoffe, hier mit Spritzen und Lymphdrainage zum Erfolg zu kommen. Aber auf dem Weg der Besserung passieren leider immer wieder plötzliche ungute Bewegungen (Kinder kann man nun nicht fallen lassen) oder Überbeanspruchung und rechts ist auch sehr gefragt.

Wegen Pollenflug haben gerade gestern sehr viele geklagt.

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, daß dieses Intervalltraining: ca. 20 Minuten insgesamt dabei 1 Minute so viel wie geht und 5 Minuten Erholungpause in kurzer Zeit viel bringen soll
Abwechslung: Steigerung dann auf 2 Minuten oder Regenerationsphase kürzen und mehr Intervalle.


----------



## nikka (1. Mai 2013)

hallo mädels,
auch ich melde mich wieder mal zurück. bin ziemlich happy mit meinem pedelec und kann wieder in den wald fahren, das ist großartig! ich bin zwar noch etwas unsicher und muss insgesamt aufpassen, daß meine knie nicht überlastet werden - aber das habe ich ganz gut im griff bisher. meine lebensqualität ist enorm gestiegen mit der kaufentscheidung.

sonnige grüße
nikka


----------



## kater21 (5. Oktober 2013)

Halloooo(?),
nach langer Zeit
Blätter werden bunt, immer mehr Regen: Herbst ist da.

Wie geht es Euch? Habt Ihr diesen Winter nochmal Lust?

Viele Grüße


----------



## bajcca (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja, klar hab ich wieder Lust.

Ich hatte im September schon Schnee beim Biken, bin also voll auf Winter eingestellt.
 Freu mich auf einen weiteren WP mit Euch!!

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## kater21 (5. Oktober 2013)

Super, da freu ich mich. Ist dann ja schon unser dritter Winterpokal.

Deine OP-Sachen nun alle gut verheilt? Du warst ja schon sehr aktiv im Frühjahr. 

Noch ein HuHu an die anderen.


----------



## bajcca (6. Oktober 2013)

Mit meinen Füßen bin ich sehr zufrieden, ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich mich zur Op entschieden habe. Jetzt im Herbst möchte ich mich an das Joggen nach vielen Jahren wieder herantasten, wäre schön, wenn das auch wieder ginge.
Ansonsten möchte ich in diesem Winter meine Fahrtechnik verbessern, Flatpedale habe ich mir schon besorgt, muss ich jetzt nur noch montieren.
Wie geht es Dir? Und den anderen?
Wäre schön, wenn alle wieder mitmachen!


----------



## kater21 (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn's so gut läuft, paßt Handicap garnicht mehr für Dich.

Bei mir ist es weiterhin der Arm und ich laborier schon seit Mitte September an den Folgen einer Grippe.
Fürs Handgelenk bekomme ich KG und ist auch besser geworden, es verlagert sich aber nun zum Ellbogen und wieder zurück in die Schulter.

Tennis werde ich diesen Winter pausieren. Ich hatte angefangen zu Joggen stattdessen, muss jetzt aber wieder von vorne anfangen. Für drinnen habe ich mir einen Rollentrainer besorgt, den ich wegen der Grippe garnicht richtig ausprobieren konnte. 

Im Winter wollte ich auch mal das Nordic Walking probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (9. Oktober 2013)

Nachricht von Pfadpfinderin: Sie ist genesen und nimmt dieses Jahr nicht bei den gehandicapten teil.

Also mindestens ein freier Platz.


----------



## swe68 (10. Oktober 2013)

Braucht ihr noch jemanden? Bin derzeit ziemlich invalid. Und neuerdings auch schwerbehindert.
Ich biete Biken (wohl viel Zimmerrad wegen Immunsystem), laufen, neuerdings Nordic Walking, Krafttraining, Schneeschuhtouren und - wenn es mir einigermassen geht - fange ich wieder mit Skifahren an (Ziel Skitouren).


----------



## bajcca (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Stephanie,

nachdem Pfadfinderin dieses Jahr nicht mitmacht, haben wir mindestens einen Platz frei. 
Also sage ich schon mal 'Herzlich willkommen' beim Club Handicap

Freu mich, dass Du mit dabei bist!


----------



## swe68 (10. Oktober 2013)

Schön, freue mich auch!


----------



## swe68 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen, sobald das Team eröffnet ist, trete ich dann bei. Ich habe ja momentan nichts zu tun außer mich auf den Wiedereinstieg in Sport zu freuen...


----------



## bajcca (14. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander,

nachdem sich unsere Teamgründerin noch nicht gemeldet hat und schon lange nicht mehr online war, habe ich unser Team mal angemeldet.

Jetzt brauchen wir noch unsere beiden anderen Mitstreiterinnen!
Nikka, Bikediva.....WO SEID IHR???.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (14. Oktober 2013)

@kater
Mein großes Handicap ist Gott sei Dank tatsächlich nicht mehr da, allerdings macht mein Asthma doch auch etwas Probleme, hab ich erst gestern bei den jetzt kälteren Temperaturen wieder spüren dürfen, deshalb bleibe ich gerne bei den Handicaplern. Und soooo schlecht waren wir letzten Winter ja auch nicht, oder? Mir geht es um die Motivation, es sich nicht auf dem Sofa zu gemütlich zu machen.


----------



## swe68 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mich angemeldet 
Das mit Asthma (habe ich ja auch noch) bei kalten Temperaturen kann wirklich ein Problem sein... Ich habe es letzten Winter tatsächlich auch gespürt, die Jahre davor eigentlich nicht. Ich bin gespannt, wie es kommenden Winter ist.

Mir geht es auch darum, mich zu motivieren. Ok, Sport gehört zu meinem Leben, aber ich würde gerne den Umfang wieder etwas steigern können. Den Sommer über war ich durch meine chronische Krankheit gehadicapt, wurde immer wieder zurückgeworfen, außerdem habe ich ja noch neben einem Fulltimejob mit 45 den Autoführerschein gemacht 

Ziel ist, mein Zeitmanagement besser zu gestalten, denn Sport tut mir gut.


----------



## kater21 (14. Oktober 2013)

Danke, ich hab garnicht mitgekriegt, daß die Anmeldephase schon läuft. War das nicht letztes Jahr offensichtlicher in der Leiste oben.

Hmm, zwei mit Asthma und ich jetzt schon durchweg erkältet, sind wir ja ganz schön atemlos.

Ich freue mich, da Punkte sammeln doch etwas Motivation bringt. Ansonsten bleibt man ja doch lieber wagerecht.

Herzlichen Willkommen Stephanie.


----------



## bajcca (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab das auch nur durch die anderen Teams mitbekommen und hab auch erst suchen müssen.
Heute war ich seit langem wieder im Studio, um wieder mit dem Kraftraining zu beginnen, das gibt bestimmt Muskelkater. 

@ Stephanie
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Führerschein! Waren das gesundheitliche Beweggründe? Denn ich glaube, Du hattest Deine Gründe auf den Schein bisher zu verzichten,oder?


----------



## swe68 (14. Oktober 2013)

Nein. Der Grund war ein 25 Jahre zurückliegendes Trauma aufgrund eines schlechten Fahrlehrers und grauenhafter Prüfungen. Aber irgendwie wollte ich ja, ich bin dann einfach mal mit einem guten Beifahrer zum ADAC Übungsplatz. Dann einen super Fahrlehrer gefunden und im 1. Anlauf bestanden. 
Ich habe ein schwaches Immunsystem und will über den Winter testen, ob Auto fahren statt Bahn dazu beiträgt, dass ich weniger krank bin.
Ansonsten... Ich habe nur eine sehr seltene chronische Erkrankung und wurde nun nach 1,5 Jahren Kampf als schwerbehindert anerkannt. Gehbehindert bin ich nicht. Nur häufig sehr, sehr platt und schlimmer.

Mein Traumauto (alte Mercedes A-Klasse) hatte ich schon 2 Monate vor der Prüfung gekauft


----------



## bajcca (16. Oktober 2013)

@ Stephanie

 Find ich genial! Dann gute Fahrt und keine Infekte in diesem Winter!


----------



## nikka (19. Oktober 2013)

cool, ihr habt euch schon um alles gekümmert
wär auch gerne wieder mit dabei!

ich bin in diesem sommer viel gefahren und bin sehr happy mit dem e-bike. auch wenn ich mir immer wieder blöde sprüche anhören muss, aber ich übe mich in gelassenheit, auch wenn es mir manchmal schwer fällt...

ich freu mich auf einen aktiven winter mit euch!
nikka


----------



## bajcca (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi Nikka,

schön, dass Du wieder mitmachst! Ich hoffe, es war o.k. mit der Anmeldung von unserem Team, aber so sind wir schon zu viert und jetzt muss sich nur noch unsere Bikediva melden.

Du scheinst mit Deinem Bike ja gut klarzukommen, fährst Du damit jetzt auch Trails? Wie ist das Handling?


----------



## swe68 (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, bei mir ist nicht absehbar, wieviele Punkte ich liefern kann.... ich darf erst einmal wieder ins Krankenhaus, OP, etc. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## bajcca (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Stephanie,

Ich hab im Nachbarthread gelesen, dass es Dir gerade ziemlich bescheiden geht. Mach Dir bitte keine Gedanken um irgendwelche Punkte, wichtig ist nur, dass es Dir hoffentlich bald besser geht. Drück Dir fest die Daumen und viel Kraft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (24. Oktober 2013)

Danke. 
Ich werde demnächst schreiben, worum es geht. Da aber noch nicht meine ganze Umgebung die Info von mir hat und es sein kann, dass hier z.B. eine Arbeitskollegin reinschaut, halte ich mich im Moment bedeckt.


----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2013)

Wir drücken weiter die Daumen und halt die Ohren steif


----------



## kater21 (27. Oktober 2013)

Alles Gute und dann gute Besserung.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## swe68 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe ein Gallengangskarzinom. Ich kann dem Abszess und damit dem Bakterium fast dankbar sein, sonst wäre es vielleicht länger nicht gesehen worden... 

Morgen erfahre ich, wie es weitergeht. Wünscht mir einfach alles Gute. Ich treibe Sport so viel es geht!


----------



## bajcca (29. Oktober 2013)

Liebe Stephanie,

mir fehlen die Worte
Ich wünsche Dir einfach viel Kraft und Mut, Du bist eine so starke Frau,das habe ich aus den vielen Beiträgen von Dir herausgelesen, Du schaffst das!


----------



## bluecyberfrog (2. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier im Forum und hab mich gefragt, ob ihr in eurem Team noch einen Platz für ein asthmakrankes Dampfross wie mich habt. 

Ich hab mir seid dem Sommer mühsam etwas Kondition antrainiert und würde im Frühjahr ungern wieder bei null anfangen und da kann ich jede Zusatz Motivation brauchen.
Außer Radfahren geh ich über den Winter noch ins Fitnessstudio. Allerdings macht mir mein Asthma im Herbst/ Winter besonders zu schaffen. daher weiß ich nicht wieviel Punkte ich so besteuern kann .

  @swe68  ich wünsche dir viel Kraft und die nötige Geduld um durch diese schwere Zeit zukommen

Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## bajcca (2. November 2013)

Hi Alex,

ich habe schon überlegt einen Aufruf zu starten, da sich unsere Bikediva nicht gemeldet hat.
Und unser atemloses Team braucht noch Unterstützung, Dich schickt der Himmel.
Also sag ich einfach mal stellvertretend für alle "Herzlich Willkommen "!
Jetzt kann's losgehen!

Viele Grüße, Barbara


----------



## bluecyberfrog (2. November 2013)

Oh, dass ist ja super! 

Da hoff ich mal, dass nächste Woche der Dauerregen wieder etwas nachlässt, damit ich auch, hochmotiviert wie ich bin, schon ein paar Punkte sammeln kann


----------



## swe68 (2. November 2013)

Danke, Alex!
Und willkommen im Team!
Ich kann hoffentlich Montag noch punkten, Di. dann wieder KH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluecyberfrog (2. November 2013)

Ach ja, muß ich jetzt einfach beim Team " Mitglied werden" anklicken?


----------



## bajcca (2. November 2013)

Ja, genau, dann bestätige ich Dich gleich!


----------



## swe68 (2. November 2013)

genau!


----------



## bajcca (2. November 2013)

So jetzt sind wir offiziell vollzählig
Hab Dich gerade freigeschaltet.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (2. November 2013)

Ok, Mitgliedschaft beantragt.

Ich freu mich, gemeinsam mit euch Punkte zu sammeln. 

Stefanie, ich wünsch dir viel Glück für deinen KH Aufenthalt. Ich glaub, wir sind ein Jahrgang (68 ?, hoffentlich bin ich jetzt nicht in ein Fettnäpfchen getreten) und da mußte ich schon nochmal ein wenig mehr schlucken, als ich von deiner Erkrankung gelesen habe

Nochmal vielen Dank für euer herzliches Willkommen

Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## kater21 (3. November 2013)

Bin aus dem Urlaub rechtzeitig wieder da, um ab morgen Punkte zu sammeln. Meine Diagnose für die Schmerzen in Handgelenk, Ellbogen und Schulter: Tennis- und Golfarm rechts.


Stephanie, ich wünsche Dir alles Gute, viel Kraft. Lass bloß den Kopf nicht hängen und kämpfe immer.

Alex, herzlich Willkommen

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (3. November 2013)

Danke, Sandra! 
Im Moment bin ich psychisch stabil. Natürlich habe ich Panikanflüge, aber die sind schnell vorbei.
Es werden sicher schlechte Zeiten kommen. Aber ich habe (als ausgebildeter Coach) ein paar Mit-Coaches und weitere Menschen an meiner Seite


----------



## nikka (4. November 2013)

hey ladies,
es geht lohooos! 
ich freue mich auf einen aktiven winter mit euch und hoffe, wir sammeln viele gemeinsame punkte

@swe:
ich kenne das panikgefühl aus meinen akuten krankheitsphasen auch gut...wünsche dir kraft und mut dafür!


----------



## swe68 (4. November 2013)

Danke! 
Hab noch mal schnell auf dem Ergo Punkte gesammelt, bevor es ins KH geht (morgen).
Kommen später noch welche dazu wg. Krafttraining...


----------



## bluecyberfrog (4. November 2013)

Hab auch gleich heute morgen noch, beim wohl vorläufig letzten Sonnenschein, die ersten Punkte eingefahren .

 @swe68  Alles Gute für deinen Krankenhausaufenthalt


----------



## swe68 (4. November 2013)

Bei mir mit Krafttraining jetzt 6.
Aber jetzt falle ich erstmal aus...

danke fürs Daumen drücken


----------



## bajcca (7. November 2013)

Pünktlich zum WP eine schöne Erkältung, liege eingemummelt auf dem Sofa rum und träume von besseren Wetter. Ich hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende ein wenig Kraft trainieren kann und noch ein paar Pünktchen schaffe. 

@Swe 
Ich freu mich riesig für Dich und Deine guten Neuigkeiten


----------



## nikka (7. November 2013)

ich hab mir meine erkältung schön in der woche vorm wp genommen

gute besserung!!


----------



## bajcca (7. November 2013)

Danke Nikka!
Ja, mein Timing ist suboptimal, aber keine Sorge, ich bin bald wieder am Start. Und Winterbikeurlaub ist auch schon gebucht


----------



## swe68 (7. November 2013)

Ich bin ab morgen wieder am Start. Bis einschließlich Mi. werde ich ein wenig was machen, danach wohl erstmal ausfallen (wobei - ich soll mich nach der OP ja viel bewegen - kann die ja mal fragen, ob sie irgendwo einen Ergo rumstehen haben.... )


----------



## bluecyberfrog (7. November 2013)

Heute war schönstes Radlwetter und schaff es nur mir mit Müh und Not eine Stunde Zeit zunehmen 





  @bajcca, du Arme, gute Besserung

@swe, aber lass auch mal die Anderen strampeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (11. November 2013)

So, von mir war das erst mal alles mit den Punktenâ¦.
Morgen geht es zurÃ¼ck ins KH.
Ich mache weiter, sobald ich kann


----------



## nikka (11. November 2013)

ach je, du arme....
komplikationen? ich hoffe nicht!
ich wünsch dir alles gute und das du schnell wieder auf die beine kommst.


----------



## swe68 (11. November 2013)

Dankeschön! Mittwoch großer OP-Termin. Das Drecksding muss ja raus.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (11. November 2013)

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass Mittwoch alles gut geht und du bald wieder auf die Füße kommst


----------



## kater21 (11. November 2013)

Alles Gute!


----------



## Mausoline (11. November 2013)

Toi Toi Toi 

Alles Gute


----------



## bajcca (12. November 2013)

Alles Gute!!!


----------



## swe68 (12. November 2013)

Ich habe mit Euch viele Menschen, die an mich denkenâ¦. das kann nicht schiefgehen!


----------



## bajcca (12. November 2013)

Ihr seid ja alle ganz schön aktiv, ich habe schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich keine Punkte beisteuern kann. Aber die Erkältung hat sich zu einer handfesten Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung ausgewachsen und ist leider sehr hartnäckig. Ich hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende wieder langsam beginnen kann. Bin schon ziemlich genervt und ungeduldig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikka (14. November 2013)

hallo an alle,
ich muss sagen, mich motiviert es schon sehr und ich steige morgens im dunkeln auf mein rad und fahre zur arbeit...obwohl ich auch ins warme auto steigen könnte

gute besserung an alle kränkelnden,
nikka


----------



## kater21 (27. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ziemlich ruhig hier. Wie gehts Euch?

Ich bin heute in der leicht gepuderzuckerten Landschaft gelaufen. Schön wars.


----------



## bajcca (28. November 2013)

Im Moment finde ich alles ziemlich anstrengend, ich bin den ganzen Tag beruflich im Auto unterwegs, bei diesem Wetter mit Blitzeis und viel Stau auf den Straßen bin ich abends ganz schön k.o. 
Ansonsten habe ich wieder mit Sport angefangen, das hat mir richtig gefehlt. Draußen radfahren war mir allerdings noch zu gefährlich nach der Erkältung, mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.

Und was ist bei Euch so los?


----------



## bluecyberfrog (28. November 2013)

Ich quäle mich seit fast 2 Wochen mit so'ner hartnäckigen Erkältung rum, die mir jetzt natürlich voll auf die Bronchien geschlagen ist.
Nun röchel ich den ganzen Tag auf meinem Sofa und schau neidisch auf die Punkte von nikka . Sie sammelt zur Zeit ja fast alle Punkte allein 

Aber nächste Woche bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder am Start


----------



## kater21 (28. November 2013)

Erkältungsmäßig scheint bei mir die Grippeimpfung zu funktionieren. Von der Seite habe ich keine Wehwechen. 
Aber ich durchgehende Schmerzen wegen der Golferellbogen. Das geht mir tierisch gegen den Strich.


----------



## bajcca (29. November 2013)

Na, da haben wir ja wieder allen Grund uns Team Handicap zu nennen
Gute Besserung an alle!
Nur noch heute und dann ist Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (29. November 2013)

Bin noch weiter im Krankenhaus...


----------



## nikka (29. November 2013)

ach herrje, so ein mist.....hoffe, du kannst die zeit ganz gut rumbringen, das ist ja im krhs immer schwierig finde ich. halt die ohren steif!

bei mir läufts eigentlich ganz gut mein knie muckt zwar im moment ein wenig, aber das radfahren klappt ganz gut. nur das wetter ist hier echt total blöd und im wald ist es schon mega schlammig und rutschig. ich hab immer angst, daß ich mich hinlege und meine knie dann ganz hinüber sind...

einen schönen start ins wochenende euch allen,
nikka


----------



## bajcca (29. November 2013)

Swe, ich wünsch Dir weiter gute Besserung und dass Du bald da raus darfst. Aber das wichtigste ist natürlich, dass Du wieder gesund wirst!


----------



## swe68 (1. Dezember 2013)

gesund wohl erstmal nicht. Leider ließ sich das Drecksding nicht 100% entfernen. Es sind winzige Reste geblieben und noch eine kleine Gefahr von Verbreitung über die Lymphknoten, da von den nahen Lymphknoten ein paar wenige befallen waren.
Also -> 2014 gibt es noch eine Chemo oben drauf. 
Aber vorher fahre ich in die Alpen. Und wenn ich auf einen Gipfel kriechen muss.


----------



## bajcca (1. Dezember 2013)

Sch...., ich wünsch Dir, dass Du Deine Stärke weiter bewahren kannst. Du packst das! Das mit den Alpen kann ich gut verstehen, mich zieht es auch so oft es geht in die Berge. 
Aber trotzdem nicht übertreiben, gell


----------



## swe68 (3. Dezember 2013)

Über meine Grenzen hinaus gehe ich nicht. Das habe ich einmal gemacht, als ich einen Schub von meiner chronischen Krankheit bekam. Nur ein allerletzter Funke Willenskraft hat mich davor bewahrt, einfach im Schnee liegenzubleiben...

Aber an die Grenzen ist schon ok. Das wichtigste ist, die Zeit für die Tour dem aktuellen Können anzupassen..


----------



## kater21 (3. Dezember 2013)

Übernimm Dich nicht, die Kraft brauchst Du noch. Draußen mit den Natureindrücken sammelt man auch neue Motivation, also genießen, Eindrücke aufheben.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (9. Dezember 2013)

Melde mich deprimiert zurück. Ich bin heute das erstemal nach meiner Bronchitis wieder auf's Rad gestiegen und ich war ja soooo schlapp  .

Hab ich bei den Anstiegen geschnauft.... 
Wo ist meine mühsam antrainierte Kondition?
Falls sie jemand findet, kann er mir sie dann bitte zurück geben.....


----------



## bajcca (10. Dezember 2013)

@bluecyberfrog
Im Winter ist es sowieso immer anstrengender, kalte Luft, dicke Klamotten, schwerer Boden....keine Sorge, nach ein paar mal fahren ist alles wieder gut
Ich hoffe meine Theorie stimmt, die Woche kann ich leider wieder nicht trainieren, Zahn ist entzündet, muss jetzt Antibiotika nehmen und am Donnerstag kommt er dann raus. Hab zwar etwas Angst, da sehr Zahnarzterfahren, aber die Schmerzen jetzt sind nicht gerade lustig. Nächste Woche bin ich dann hoffentlich wieder im Einsatz.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (10. Dezember 2013)

Oh, du Arme! Zahnweh ist ja so gräußlich. 

Da wünsch ich dir gute Besserung und das es beim Zahnarzt nicht allzu schlimm wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (10. Dezember 2013)

Euch gute Besserung.
Ich liege mit Erkältung auf der Couch.
Außerdem vermute ich:
Kondition ist ab in den Süden.


----------



## nikka (11. Dezember 2013)

menno, wir machen ja unserem club-namen alle ehre
mir gehts ganz gut, ich sammel einfach ein paar pünktchen für euch mit, ok?

gute besserung in die runde!


----------



## bluecyberfrog (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja, hier jagt tatsächlich ein Handicap das nächste.
Aber zum Glück haben wir dich damit unser Punktekonto nicht einfriert.

Ich hoffe ja, dass meine Kondition nur im Kurzurlaub ist und bald wieder zurück kommt. Dann musst du vielleicht nicht mehr so lange alleine sammeln 
Ich bleib auf jeden Fall am Ball


----------



## bajcca (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich bleib auch am Ball! Mistzahn ist jetzt draußen, hat mein Arzt gut gemacht, ganz sanft und vorsichtig. Jetzt darf ich bis zum Implantat eine schicke Prothese tragen, so eine Lücke ist ja nur bei Kindern süß. Sport darf ich nach Gefühl bald wieder machen, er meint, ich merke es schon, wenn es zuviel wird. D.h. am Anfang leichtes Kraftrainingund den Puls nicht zu hoch treiben, das pulsiert dann etwas unangenehm. Ich bin sicher das wird schnell wieder gut!
Nikka, Fahr doch bitte eine Runde für mich mit.


----------



## swe68 (16. Dezember 2013)

Gute Besserung in die Runde. Wenn Laborwerte gut, darf ich KH heute entlassen. Ich bin vom Gehen her wieder einigermaßen gut drauf, habe nur furchtbar viel abgenommen. Leider vor allem Muskeln.
Ich denke, ich bin gegen Ende der Woche in der Lage, mal eine kleine NW Runde einzubauen...


----------



## nikka (16. Dezember 2013)

hey stephanie,
ich drück dir die daumen, daß du heute gehen kannst und heute abend in deinem eigenen bett schläfst! 

lg nikka
ps. die muskeln kommen wieder, versprochen!


----------



## swe68 (21. Dezember 2013)

alles planmäßig 
Bin zu Hause - erstmal hatte ich einen Einbruch, weil alles furchtbar anstrengend war. So langsam komme ich aber klar, bestimmte Dinge kann ich nur einfach gerade nicht machen.
Ich sehe inzwischen wieder so was wie Beinmuskeln.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (21. Dezember 2013)

Schön, dass du die erste Hürde geschafft hast und wieder zu Hause bist.
Du wirst sehen, es wird von Tag zu Tag bergauf gehen, wenn auch in kleinen Schritten.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Kraft und Geduld.


----------



## swe68 (21. Dezember 2013)

Danke! Ja, kleine Erfolge merke ich auch. Das ist wichtig für die Motivation. 
Ich brauche halt - wohl auch krebsbedingt - unendlich viele Pausen….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (25. Dezember 2013)

fange gaaanz langsam mit Ergometer Training an.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (25. Dezember 2013)

So, Weihnachtsstress ist für's erste geschafft! Aber dafür meldet sich die Erkältung zurück 

@ swe Glückwunsch, dann geht es ja weiter bergauf. Aber jetzt nur kein falscher Ehrgeiz


----------



## bajcca (25. Dezember 2013)

Ganz liebe Weihnachtsgrüße! Ich packe gerade meine Taschen, morgen geht es für eine Woche nach Südtirol zum Schneeschuhlaufen. Mich graut es gerade ein wenig vor der Fahrt, es sind sehr starke Schneefälle gemeldet.
Aber sonst freue ich mich sehr auf den frischen Schnee, da macht das Querfeldeinwandern richtig Spaß.
@bitte nicht übertreiben!


----------



## kater21 (26. Dezember 2013)

Frohe Weihnachten,
hier im Sauerland ist vom Schnee mal nix zu sehen.
Ich werde morgen mit den Kindern ins Allgäu fahren. Auch dort nur wenig Schnee. Fürs Kinderskirutschen wirds schon reichen und ich kann hoffentlich wieder Ausdauer mit Nordic Walking aufbauen. Vielleicht schneits ja noch so viel, dass ich mal Langlauf ausprobieren kann.
Ich wünsche allen gute Besserung und Dir Stephanie gehs ruhig an und Kraft tanken.


----------



## swe68 (26. Dezember 2013)

keine Sorge, ganz langsam. Und es tut wirklich gut, extrem effektiv. Kann durch 2x Ergo schon besser Treppe laufen


----------



## bluecyberfrog (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet Alle schöne Weihnachten!
 Bei uns war es in diesem Jahr etwas chaotisch. Erst verabschiedet sich meine Stimme (wahrscheinlich ist sie nun im Süden bei meiner Kondition) und dann bringen mir die Jungs als zusätzliche Weihnachtsüberaschung Läuse aus dem Kindergarten mit . Also statt besinnliche Tage ein Haufen Wäsche und ab in die Apotheke "Läusetod" holen. Aber nun sind wir wieder im Plan, abgesehen von meiner Stimme.....

@ swe weiter so 

@bajcca viel Spaß beim Schneeschuhwandern

@kater21 bei uns liegt auch kein Schnee. Aber im Allgäu könntet ihr ja Glück haben und es kommt noch was dazu.


 Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich euch viel Spaß und schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikka (27. Dezember 2013)

hallo mädels,

der club handicap liegt also doch nicht nur auf der couch und futtert weihnachtsplätzchen 
schön zu lesen, daß wir alle irgendwie "unterwegs" sind!

ich habs ein wenig übertrieben und nach der gestrigen tour durch den wald tut mein knie weh....ich wollte es mir mal wieder selbst beweisen und bin einen recht steilen anstieg in der kleinsten unterstützungsstufe mit dem e-mtb hoch...obwohl ich eigentlich weiß, daß zuviel druck auf dem pedal (=kniegelenk) gift ist...nun ja, ich bezahle immer noch lehrgeld.

viele grüsse an euch alle,
nikka


----------



## bluecyberfrog (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich wünsch euch Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!

im Januar können wir dann wieder mit neuen Kräften durchstarten 
Meine Stimme meldet sich auch so langsam zurück, dann kann ich bestimmt bald das Feld von hinten aufrollen


----------



## swe68 (1. Januar 2014)

Danke! Ich wünsche Euch auch alles Gute.
Ich hoffe, ich kann bald mal mit dem Bike raus…


----------



## nikka (7. Januar 2014)

hi mädels,
wie sieht es aus bei euch?
wie sind eure pläne für 2014?

lasst von euch hören,
nikka


----------



## swe68 (7. Januar 2014)

Für 2014 keine konkreten bikebezogenen Pläne… muss jetzt erstmal eine Chemo machen.
Mein Problem ist auch, dass ich so viel abgenommen habe und mein Hintern zu knochig für die Sättel ist  Ich werde dazu in Kürze mal einen Thread starten.
Aber bergbezogene Ziele habe ich. 
Kurzfristig einen Kurzaufenthalt im Allgäu Ende Januar vor der Chemo (Schneeschuh-Gipfeltouren), im Sommer dann ein höherer Brocken Berg mit Bergführer, aber dazu mehr, wenn es sich konkretisiert.
3 Bikeziele habe ich aber im Hinterkopf und 2 davon sollten auch verwirklichbar sein… aber ob dieses Jahr, weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## bajcca (7. Januar 2014)

Mein Schatz wurde heute akut ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert und wird morgen operiert, nächste Woche dann zweite OP, wenn alles nach Plan läuft. Bin gerade ganz schön durch den Wind. Plan war Februar La Palma, da habe ich aber gerade stoniert. Nächster Plan, gemeinsamer Alpencross im August, bereits gebucht. Mal abwarten, wie schnell die Genesung erfolgt.


----------



## swe68 (7. Januar 2014)

ich drücke Daumen.


----------



## bajcca (8. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank Swe, Daumen drücken hat geholfen, Eingriff heute ist gut verlaufen. Am Freitag ist dann die zweite OP dran, ich hoffe, das klappt dann auch so gut. Ich bin jetzt schon viel ruhiger, gestern war ich doch ganz schön durch den Wind.
Dir wünsch ich ganz viel Kraft für Deine Chemo und viele schöne Bergeindrücke davor. Ich habe großen Respekt davor, wie Du mit Deiner Erkrankung umgehst!


----------



## bluecyberfrog (10. Januar 2014)

@bajcca  ich hoffe bei euch ist Alles gut gegangen. Ich wünsche baldige Genesung!!

@swe dir wünsche ich eine schöne Zeit in den Bergen und das du viel Kraft für deine Chemo tankst.

Bei mir beginnt das neue Jahr wie das alte aufgehört hat. Ich habe mir den Ringfinger an der linken Hand gebrochen. Also wieder nicht radeln 
Irgentwie hab ich wohl zur Zeit schlechtes Karma


----------



## swe68 (10. Januar 2014)

Mist!!! Hast Du vielleicht einen Ergometer? Das müsste doch gehen...
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (10. Januar 2014)

Achja. Ich war heute erstmals seit September laufen. Stilistisch eher wie eine rüstige 90jährige. Die Muskeln haben nach Hilfe geschrien, den angespannten Bauch hat es gefreut.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (11. Januar 2014)

Schön, dass es bei dir stetig aufwärtsgeht. Ich bewundere dich sehr für deine Kraft und deinen Kampfgeist 

Ergometer hab ich leider keinen, aber vielleicht kann ich mir von einem Freund eine Rolle ausleihen. Obwohl bei meinem Karma im Moment, spann ich wohl das Rad falsch ein und schieße bei der ersten Probefahrt samt Rad von der Rolle und vor die nächste Wand. Ich sehe es schon ganz deutlich vor meinem inneren Auge


----------



## swe68 (12. Januar 2014)

Nein, es passiert nichts   

Mach das, wenn es geht! Es tut Dir sicher auch psychisch gut.


----------



## swe68 (20. Januar 2014)

Wie ist es bei Euch... geht es Euch gut?


----------



## kater21 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich bin ein wenig genervt. Laufend Schmerzen in Ellbogen und Handgelenk. 
Da das jetzt schon Jahre geht, bin ich gerade down und kriege auch Hintern nicht hoch.
Aber im Vergleich gestehe ich ein, Jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## swe68 (26. Januar 2014)

Jammer nur  aber denke dran - Frischluft tut gut!
Mir geht es gerade prima - 2 Schneeschuhgipfel in den Allgäuer Voralpen und mit dem Auto erstmals Langstrecke (hin und zurück, je ca. 440 km) gefahren. Heute unter widrigsten Bedingungen (Schneetreiben, Sturmböen...). Aber alles gut.


----------



## nikka (27. Januar 2014)

ach, im club handicap darf ruhig gejammert werden!
wo denn sonst, wenn nicht hier??
ich finde, wir schlagen uns alle ganz tapfer


----------



## kater21 (27. Januar 2014)

Bin Sonntag morgen bei Sauwetter draußen gewesen. Wenn man da erstmal ist, ist  es wunderbar.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (27. Januar 2014)

@swe deine gute Stimmung ist echt schön zu lesen und auch ein wenig ansteckend.

Ich selbst hadere immer noch mit meinem Finger, dass es aber auch so laaange dauert. Als ich bei meinem Doktor gejammert habe, dass es doch nur ein Finger sei und kein Bein, meinte er nur Knochen sei halt Knochen. 
Also bleibt mir bis auf weiteres nur Nordic Walken, für's Laufen reicht die Puste leider nicht.
Aber es kann ja nur besser werden...... irgentwann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (29. Januar 2014)

@bluecyberfrog möchtest Du denn laufen? Dann gaaaaanz langsam anfangen mit Gehpausen. 
Ich war heute laufen, das geht inzwischen fast schmerzfrei. Aber sehr langsam. Egal. Hauptsache Bewegung.


----------



## bajcca (4. Februar 2014)

So, jetzt habe ich auch mal wieder Punkte eingetragen, die letzten Wochen waren einfach nur heftig.
Mein Freund hatte nach seiner OP eine Komplikation, die allerdings nicht erkannt wurde und er schon, trotz starker Schmerzen, fast als wehleidig eingestuft wurde. Ergebnis war dann, dass eine Nachblutung stattgefunden hat und er letztendlich 1 Liter Blut im Bauch hatte. Dann schnell nochmal operiert und so langsam geht es aufwärts. 
Zusätzlich hatte ich jede Woche mehrtätige Dienstreisen, die ich nicht verschieben konnte und abgesehen davon saß ich auch wegen Blitzeis im Hotel fest und konnte nicht nach Hause zu ihm fahren. 
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass er sich schnell erholt. Ach ja, ein Implantat musste ich mir auch noch setzen lassen, wörüber ich aber ganz froh war, da ich so nach seiner OP selbst 2 Tage nicht gearbeitet habe und mich um ihn kümmern konnte.
Und jetzt geht es auch wieder ans Punktesammeln!!


----------



## swe68 (7. Februar 2014)

ich habe gestern immerhin die 100 Punkte voll gemacht.
Chemo konnte leider gestern nicht stattfinden, weil die Leukos im Keller waren 

@bajcca Ich hoffe, ihm geht es wieder gut! Ich hatte auch eine Nachblutung - Übel!


----------



## bajcca (8. Februar 2014)

@swe68 
Ja, ihm geht es wieder besser, er darf sich nur noch nicht körperlich belasten und wird langsam ungeduldig, gutes Zeichen.
Blöd mit Deinen Leukos, drück Dir die Daumen, dass es bald losgehen kann. Hast Du etwas zunehmen können?

Ein schönes Wochenende an alle, werde heute endlich mal wieder eine Biketour machen.


----------



## swe68 (8. Februar 2014)

@bajcca Ich halte mich inzwischen konstant über 45 kg und habe auch schon die 46 kg-Marke angetastet.  Langsam, aber es wird.


----------



## bajcca (8. Februar 2014)

Zunehmen ist gar nicht so einfach, wenn man sowieso ein schlanker Typ ist. Eine Freundin von mir hat es mit Astronautenkost aus der Apotheke probiert, hochkalorisch in Schokolade, Erdbeer und Vanille, naja, muss man mögen. Schwierig wird es, wenn die klassischen Dickmacher nicht so gut vertragen werden, Nüsse finde ich da nicht schlecht, haben ein geringes Volumen bei viel Kalorien.
Bei mir ist es eher umgekehrt, ich bin zwar normalgewichtig, muss aber immer ein wenig aufpassen, dass nichts ansetzt.
Liebe Grüße, Bajcca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (17. Februar 2014)

@Swe 
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Du nun endlich mit der Chemo beginnen konntest. Wie geht es Dir?


----------



## swe68 (17. Februar 2014)

Bisher 2x Chemo. Das zweite Mal am Donnerstag hat leider zu über 2 Tagen Fieber geführt  
Werde das nächsten Donnerstag in der Praxis besprechen, wie man damit umgeht. Ansonsten ist die einzige Nebenwirkung Hautausschlag und Juckreiz. Der lässt sich mit Kortisoncreme bekämpfen, ich teste jetzt auch noch auf Anraten meines Arztes, ob Allergietabletten helfen.


----------



## bajcca (17. Februar 2014)

Das hört sich aber recht gut an, ich drück Dir weiter ganz fest die Daumen, dass sich die Nebenwirkungen in Grenzen halten. Alles Gute!!!


----------



## swe68 (17. Februar 2014)

Auf >2 Tage Fieber kann ich verzichten  Hat mich gleich wieder 1 kg Gewicht gekostet. Mal sehen, ob man das irgendwie in den Griff bekommen kann…
Aber danke!


----------



## swe68 (23. Februar 2014)

Dieses Mal kein Fieber, zum Glück. Nur schwere Grippesymptome, aber damit kann ich umgehen…
wie ist es bei Euch?

Ich habe mein Minimum-Soll (>100 Punkte) erfüllt, peile die 200 an.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (25. Februar 2014)

@swe68 schön das es dir soweit gut geht und sich die Nebenwirkungen der Chemo soweit in Grenzen hält.

Auch ich habe heute wider Erwarten die 100 Punkte geknackt. Leider konnte ich das gute Wetter noch nicht wieder zum biken nutzen, ich kann mit meinem Finger immer noch nicht wieder richtig greifen. Aber es wird so langsam wieder. Auf jeden Fall tut die Sonne gut und hebt die Stimmung


----------



## nikka (26. Februar 2014)

mir gehts gerade gut...
traue ich mir ja kaum zu sagen in anbetracht der anderen geschichten hier...
aber ich habe fast 3 jahre schmerzen und einschränkungen hinter mir und irgendwie scheine ich jetzt einen sprung nach vorne zu machen. das ist ein wahnsinnsgefühl, wenn ich es mir vor augen halte.
ich habe "früher" (vor meinen operationen) auch immer ungefähr 500 winterpokal-punkte geholt und dieses jahr ist es wieder so.
das ist einfach nur toll!

ich wünsche euch viel kraft und durchhaltevermögen und jeder menge schöner momente,
nikka


----------



## bluecyberfrog (27. Februar 2014)

Ist doch schön, dass es dir gut geht. Du hast ja auch schon schlimme Zeiten hinter dir, so wie ich gelesen habe.
Außerdem braucht unser Team ja schließlich auch jemanden der ordentlich Punkte einfährt


----------



## kater21 (27. Februar 2014)

Schön, dass es bei Euch geht.
Bin ein bischen neidisch. Einige Zeit ging garnix mehr. Hoffe, ein bischen bekomme ich noch zusammen.
Alex, Dein Vorgehen bewunder ich.


----------



## swe68 (3. März 2014)

so, bin leider gestern ausgefallen… muss mich jetzt ranhalten, wenn ich die 200 will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (16. März 2014)

Hi,
wie schauts aus? Jetzt habe ich auf meinem Rollentrainer ein Triathlonaufsatz zur Entlastung des Handgelenks genehmigt und bin wieder erkältet. Für drinnen hätte ich da auch vorher draufkommen sollen.


----------



## swe68 (17. März 2014)

Die 200 kriege ich wohl nicht mehr hin, weil Gartenarbeit ja nicht zählt 
Ich suche mir diese Woche mein zukünftiges Fitnessstudio aus. Ansonsten - es geht halt mal besser, mal schlechter. In jedem Fall wäre gesund schöner.
Aber egal. Es gibt Leute, die so einen Mist auch haben und denen es wesentlich schlechter geht.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (24. März 2014)

@kater21  vielen Dank für die Blumen  !

Kaum zu glauben aber wahr, heute habe ich tatsächlich wieder auf dem Radl gesessen und bin sogar gefahren . Es war zwar nur auf dem Radweg und nur eine kleine Runde um zu gucken ob der Finger hält und er hält . Also zumindest für die einfachen Forstwege wird es wohl reichen


----------



## swe68 (30. März 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
habe den Winterpokal heute mit 194 Punkten abgeschlossen. Die 200 also knapp verfehlt, aber was soll's. Heute gab es eine wunderschöne Frühlingsausfahrt mit dem Cyclocrosser.


----------



## kater21 (1. April 2014)

So, für gehandicapte garnicht so schlecht plaziert.
Nächstes Jahr will ich aber mehr


----------



## bluecyberfrog (1. April 2014)

Ich will auch mehr ......

Aber Stephanie, Hut ab, das war echt eine starke Leistung von dir 

Im November wird wieder angegriffen, bis dahin habe ich auch meine Kondition wieder gefunden, vielleicht


----------



## swe68 (2. April 2014)

Danke  Ermutigung tut gut.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir Sport sehr gut tut. Es geht aufwärts mit meinem Befinden.


----------



## bajcca (2. April 2014)

Dieser Winter ist für mich recht gut verlaufen, gehandicapt habe ich mich nicht oft gefühlt, wenn waren es eher andere Umstände. Jetzt laufen die Vorbereitungen für dieses Jahr, im August geht es zusammen mit meinem Freund zu einem Alpencross durch die Dolomiten zum Kalterer See, dafür muss ich noch ganz schön trainieren. Besonders fahrtechnisch möchte ich noch etwas sicherer werden, ich sag nur Spitzkehren, puh, da habe ich noch ganz schön Blockaden im Kopf. Gilt das auch als Handicap, körperlich hab ich ja nicht mehr wirklich welche?

@Swe 
Du bist klasse! 
@DaS gesamte Handicap Team: Ihr auch!!

Genießt die Frühlingstage, ihr Lieben!


----------



## nikka (5. April 2014)

hallo mädels,
da habe ich über 600 punkte eingefahren und nun so was....mein knie ist mit abschluss des wp dick geworden und schmerzt wie hölle.
ich bin frustriert und frage mich, ob die op tatsächlich vielleicht umsonst war...
und das kopfkino macht die schmerzsache auch nicht besser, aber ich kanns gerade überhaupt nicht abstellen. mist.

ich hoffe, bei euch siehts besser aus?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (5. April 2014)

Zunächst einmal - danke Euch allen 
@nikka Gegen das Kopfkino hilft wohl nur ein Arztbesuch. Mach Dich nicht verrückt. Das hat überhaupt keinen Sinn. Schmerzt es denn immer oder nur bei Belastung?


----------



## nikka (5. April 2014)

ich fürchte, es ist komplizierter...meine knie sind total hinüber und daran wird sich wohl auch nichts mehr ändern lassen. die einzige möglichkeit meinen knorpel wieder herzustellen habe ich bereits hinter mir. und nun würde ein mrt die gewissheit bringen, die ich aber nicht haben will - weil ich sie möglicherweise nicht ertragen könnte...


----------



## swe68 (5. April 2014)

Lass es machen. Augen zu und durch.
Was passiert, wenn es wirklich der Knorpel ist, wie Du vermutest?


----------



## nikka (6. April 2014)

dann bliebe nur noch ein künstliches gelenk und dafür bin ich zu jung


----------



## swe68 (6. April 2014)

Aber das ist doch nicht das Ende das Biken betreffend?!? 

Ich kenne das, ich stecke selber gerne den Kopf in den Sand und hoffe, dass sich Probleme durch Ignorieren selber lösen, aber das gelingt leider nicht so häufig. Ich fürchte, das funktioniert bei Deinem Problem auch nicht. 
Ja, Du bist zu jung. Geh zum Arzt.  Augen zu und durch.


----------



## kater21 (6. April 2014)

Lass erst mal ein bis zwei Ärzte drüberschauen. Es gibt da ja auch Weiterentwicklungen und neue Ideen.
Man muss halt schon ein bischen quängeln, um sie zu Topleistungen zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikka (7. April 2014)

ich danke für eure anteilnahme, das ist lieb!
ich will hier öff. nicht meine ganze krankengeschichte ausbreiten, aber nur so viel: ich habe schon die top-leistung hinter mir sozusagen. was neueres in sachen knorpelregeneration gibt es zurzeit nicht. wenn das jetzt nicht geholfen hat, dann gibt es nur noch ein möglichst langes aufschieben bis zum kunstgelenk...

seit gestern sind die schmerzen allerdings fast weg - ich wundere mich sehr, zumal ich am we auch biken war.

euch allen einen schmerzfreien und tollen frühlingstag!


----------



## bajcca (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

auch wenn es heute Traumwetter mit sommerlichen Temperaturen hat, der November rückt immer näher und damit der Wintercup. 
Dieses Jahr werde ich nicht mehr dabei sein, meine Handicaps sind nicht mehr vorhanden (3 mal auf Holz klopf), daher mache ich meinen Platz frei. 
Ich hoffe, es geht Euch allen gut!
Viele Grüße, Bajcca


----------



## kater21 (13. Oktober 2014)

Schön daß du deine Handicaps losgeworden bist. Meine sind hoffentlich nächstes Jahr Geschichte.
Wie geht's dem Rest? Draußen im Regen?


----------



## swe68 (13. Oktober 2014)

ich bin ziemlich invalide.

Ich mache auch wieder mit… ich warte nur gerade auf einen männlichen, ebenfalls invaliden Teilnehmer, der mit mir ein Team bilden wollte. 
Mein Beitrag wird irgendwo zwischen 0 und 500 (Traum!) Punkte liegen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde mich dieses Jahr gerne anschließen, wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist. Mein Standart-Handicap habe ich ja (leider) schon seit 25 Jahren, sogar vom Versorgungsamt bescheinigt. Ab und an kommt noch was akutes dazu, wobei ich immer hoffe, dass ich mich nur um meine kaputten Knie und nichts zusätzliches kümmern muss.

@swe68: ich wünsche dir alle Gute und viel Kraft für die Zukunft.


----------



## swe68 (14. Oktober 2014)

@Chaotenkind hast Du auch den netten grünen Ausweis? Ich habe den letztens erstmals an einer Liftstation in den Alpen benutzt. Ich dachte schon, sie wollten mich vor lauter Sorge, weil ich ohne Begleitperson unterwegs war, nicht reinlassen


----------



## bluecyberfrog (14. Oktober 2014)

@bajcca  ich freu mich auch für dich, dass du deine Handicaps los geworden bist.

Mein Handicap wird mir wohl erhalten bleiben und so wäre ich in diesem Jahr auch gerne wieder im Team. Hoffentlich mit ein paar mehr Pünktchen  .

@swe68 auch mir fehlen die Worte auf deine Diagnose, ich wünsche dir viel viel Kraft


----------



## bajcca (14. Oktober 2014)

@Chaotenkind
Dann kannst Du ja meinen Platz nehmen, ich will dieses Jahr mal ohne Handicap durchkommen.

@swe68 
Ich wünsche Dir auch viel Kraft, Stärke und Menschen an Deiner Seite, die Dich stützen, wenn Du sie brauchst.


----------



## bajcca (14. Oktober 2014)

@bluecyberfrog 
da sind wir gerade ja alle online
Mein Handicap war ja hauptsächlich meine Fuß-OP vor zwei Jahren und die ist super geworden, keinerlei Beschwerden mehr. Und mein Asthma ist ja recht milde und beeinträchtigt mich dank Spray und langsames Warmmachen vor der Tour nicht. 
Dann wünsche ich Euch schon mal einen erfolgreichen Winterpokal!


----------



## swe68 (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke Euch. War bei meinem Hausarzt. Psychisch geht es ein bisschen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Oktober 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind hast Du auch den netten grünen Ausweis? Ich habe den letztens erstmals an einer Liftstation in den Alpen benutzt. Ich dachte schon, sie wollten mich vor lauter Sorge, weil ich ohne Begleitperson unterwegs war, nicht reinlassen



Nee, zum Glück noch nicht, aber ich arbeite dran. Der AX hat meinen Knien nicht wirklich gut getan, also vor allem die Trage- und Kletterpassagen runterwärts. Ich habe bis jetzt nur 30 Punkte auf Lebenszeit, muss aber feststellen, dass es das es seit ein paar Jahren stetig schlechter wird. Die tägliche Krankengymnastik hilft nur noch bedingt gegen die Schmerzen. Habe schon mal mit unserem Schwerbehindertenbeauftragten gesprochen und werde auf seinen Rat mal meinen Hausarzt anhauen, ob er mir beim Beantragen der 50 Punkte behilflich sein kann. Orthopäde hat ja keinen Sinn. Erstens bekommt man keine Termine und zweites kann der sowieso nichts mehr machen. Das einzige was helfen würde, wären zwei neue Gelenke. Das hatten sie vor 25 Jahren schon mal angedacht, aber dafür fühle ich mich selbst jetzt mit meinen 46 Jahren zu jung. Außerdem bekommt man nach der OP nur noch max. 10 Punkte, man ist dann ja schließlich wieder fast gesund.


----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2014)

Mir hat beim Erstantrag der VdK geholfen - das Amt war bei meiner schweren, aber seltenen chronischen Erkrankung nicht so einsichtig. Den Hausarzt hatte ich auch eingebunden. Ich habe jetzt in der aktuellen Situation bis 2019 die volle Punktzahl  

Ich wünsche Dir natürlich, dass die Knie noch lange halten. 
So - Winterpokalmäßig bin ich jetzt bei einem Team untergekommen, von denen ich 2 Teilnehmer persönlich kenne und mag.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Oktober 2014)

Erstantrag hatte ich seinerzeit nicht mal selbst gestellt. Der operierende Arzt hatte dies gemacht und mir nichts davon gesagt. Mir flatterte 1989 der Abhilfebescheid vom Versorgungsamt ins Haus und ich fiel aus allen Wolken. Das einzige was er mir vor der letzten OP mit auf den Weg gegeben hatte war, dass er die Beweglichkeit der Knie wieder herstellen kann, die Schmerzen jedoch bleiben werden.

So, dann muss ich mal schauen, ob ich auch in einem Team unterkomme, notfalls gründe ich wieder ein Eigenes.


----------



## bajcca (17. Oktober 2014)

@Chaotenkind 

Aber hier ist für dich doch ein Platz frei


----------



## bluecyberfrog (17. Oktober 2014)

@Chaotenkind  ja genau sonst sind wir ja nur noch zu zweit, wenn bajcca nun wieder durchstartet und Swe uns auch verlässt .
Also, wenn Kater21 sich meldet und noch dabei ist..... sonst bin ganz allein 

Wie sieht's denn aus Kater bist du wieder dabei?


----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich schau gerne ab und an bei Euch rein  Ist keine Entscheidung gegen Euch, sondern eine für Menschen, die ich kenne.


----------



## bajcca (17. Oktober 2014)

Nikka sollte auch noch mit dabei sein, oder Nikka???


----------



## kater21 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin gerne dabei


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Oktober 2014)

bajcca schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind
> 
> Aber hier ist für dich doch ein Platz frei



Oh, bin wohl ein wenig verpeilt. Ja klar, danke, gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluecyberfrog (18. Oktober 2014)

Upps, nikka hab ich wohl übersehen, Entschuldigung!

Das lag wohl am Erkältungssaft, da war der Kopf wohl etwas vernebelt


----------



## kater21 (18. Oktober 2014)

Wer ist denn jetzt alles dabei?
Chaotenkind
bluecyberfrog
nikka
kater21

Sorry, bin gerade nur mit Handy  unterwegs und kriege das mit dem tapatalk nicht geregelt.


----------



## bajcca (18. Oktober 2014)

habe gerade einen Reueanfall, irgendwie möchte ich gar nicht woanders hin, und ich habe gerade eine Erkältung, vielleicht darf ich ja trotzdem mitmachen auch ohne richtiges Handicap? Das schützt mich dann vielleicht auch davor wieder eines zu bekommen.


----------



## kater21 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte dich gern dabei. Wäre schließlich unser dritter gemeinsamer Winterpokal


----------



## bluecyberfrog (19. Oktober 2014)

Also ich finde es auch gut, wenn du wieder dabei bist.
Außerdem ist eine Erkältung auf jeden Fall ein Handicap.... und wenn es ganz blöd kommt begleitet sie einen auch noch öfter durch den Winterpokal


----------



## bajcca (19. Oktober 2014)

Puh, dann würde ich gerne wieder bei Euch dabei sein. Und das mit den Erkältungen stimmt schon, nur hätte dann das ganze Ladies Only ein Handicap
Ich werde jetzt mal eine vorsichtige Rollerrunde durch die schöne Herbstsonne machen und die Seele baumeln lassen. Laut Wettervorhersage kommt so schnell nichts besseres nach.
Habt einen schönen Sonntag,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich war mal so frei und habe das Team unter altem Namen angelegt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich war dann mal so frei, einen Mitgliedsantrag zu stellen.


----------



## bajcca (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich auch


----------



## bluecyberfrog (20. Oktober 2014)

Hab auch gerade einen Mitgliederantrag gestellt.

Dann fehlt nur noch nikka, oder?


----------



## kater21 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ihr seid drin


----------



## nikka (26. Oktober 2014)

ach gottchen, ist es schon wieder soweit?? ich war etwas verpeilt und heute morgen fiels mir ein - der wp naht!!
aber ihr habt ja schon alles geregelt, super.
bin gerne wieder mit dabei!


----------



## kater21 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wir sind vollständig!


----------



## nikka (4. November 2014)

so ladies, es geht loooohhhoooos!

ich hoffe, wir knacken unsere punkte vom letzten jahr , da ist noch luft nach oben gewesen!

pünktlich zum winterpokal habe ich dann gestern die "frohe kunde" erhalten, daß auch das mrt vom anderen knie massive schäden zeigt (war mir ja auch so schon klar...) - aber da radfahren quasi die einzige möglichkeit der bewegung ist, wird wohl wieder einiges an pünktchen zusammenkommen bei mir.

viel spaß uns allen


----------



## bluecyberfrog (4. November 2014)

Heute habe ich auch meine ersten Punkte bei traumhaftem Sonnenschein eingefahren 

nikka, das mit deinem Knie ist ja echt Mist, als hättest du mit einem kaputten Knie nicht schon genug Ärger


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. November 2014)

Ich ziere mich noch. Gestern Regen, heute Regen, mal sehen, wie es morgen früh ausschaut.

nikka, auch wenn es doof ist, willkommen im Club "Radfahren geht noch, alles andere bitte bleiben lassen". Obwohl, Schach und Hallenhalma geht auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluecyberfrog (15. November 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
wie läuft es denn so bei euch? Hier ist es ja so ruhig.
Letzte Woche war bei mir leider nicht soviel mit Radln, das Wetter war so greuselig, da mochte ich nicht so recht vor die Tür .


----------



## bajcca (15. November 2014)

Bis auf viel Arbeit ist bei mir alles gut. Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine Lampe zugelegt und bin gespannt wie motiviert ich bin im Dunkeln zu fahren. Trails kann ich mir dabei nicht so gut vorstellen, ich finde das mit dem vielen Laub ganz schön tricky. Wenn man die Strecke kennt, weiß man ja schon so ungefähr, wann was kommt, aber auf neuen Wegen fühle ich mich manchmal etwas unsicher, wenn ich nicht sehe, was sich unter dem Laub befindet. 
Jetzt kommt ja erst einmal Bäh-Wetter, da wird es eher ein Indoortraining werden die nächsten Tage.


----------



## nikka (15. November 2014)

also bei mir läufts bisher ganz gut, liegt aber auch daran, daß ich das rad für den arbeitsweg etc. nutze. mein auto steht praktisch nur noch herum...da kommen dann schon einige pünktchen zusammen.

habt`s fein


----------



## bajcca (15. November 2014)

Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit würde ich auch gerne, bin ja aber im Außendienst, von daher sitze ich viel im Auto. Wenn ich die Kilometer mit dem Rad fahren würde, das gäbe vielleicht Punkte


----------



## kater21 (15. November 2014)

Muss im Moment kranke Kinder versorgen. Hoffe, Ende nächster Woche mitzumachen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. November 2014)

Sonntag und heute war nur Mistwetter bei uns. Hätte gerne mal ne längere Runde bei Tageslicht gedreht, nicht immer nur zum Dienst. Morgens wenn man losfährt ist es dunkel, abends wenn man heimfährt wird es unterwegs dunkel, der Spassfaktor hält sich für mich da in Grenzen. Im Sommer kann man sich auf dem Heimweg wenigstens mal verfahren um noch ein wenig Spass zu haben. Grundsätzlich mache ich ja gerne auch mal nen Nightride mit ordentlich Licht, aber halt nur mal und nicht ständig.
Mal sehen, ob es morgen früh wenigstens von oben trocken ist, sonst muss wieder das vierrädrige Gefährt herhalten. Bei Regen bin ich ein wenig pienzig, wg. dem Siff im Wald. Ich sehe dann aus wie eine Wildsau wenn ich auf der Dienststelle ankomme (und dreckig bin ich auch noch). Um sich dann vor Dienstbeginn noch in einen akzeptablen Zustand zu versetzen braucht es mehr Zeit, das hieße noch früher als 4:30 Uhr losfahren. Nee...


----------



## nikka (18. November 2014)

um 4.30 losfahren??


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. November 2014)

Dienstbeginn momentan 6:00 Uhr. Ca. 75 Min. Fahrzeit, insgesamt ein bis zwei Minuten Wartezeiten an Straßen die ich queren muss, dann noch Rad anbinden, Licht, Tacho oder GPS abbauen und umziehen. Macht ca. 1,5 Stunden. Notfalls hat man noch Zeit nen Schlauch zu wechseln, wenn man doch mal nen Plattfuß unterwegs hat.


----------



## bluecyberfrog (18. November 2014)

Wow, 4:30  Uhr das nenn ich Motivation . Dazu könnte ich mich nie aufraffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. November 2014)

Momentan herrschen rundum so viele Baustellen, so das selbst Kollegen, die sonst 20 Minuten mit dem Auto brauchen, jetzt 1,5 Stunden unterwegs sind. Auch ich brauche aufgrund der Verkehrsverhältnisse mit dem Auto abends derzeit fast 1,5 Stunden statt 30 Minuten. Da relativiert sich das Ganze. Ok, morgens rutscht man mit dem Auto noch schnell durch, außer es ist ne Vollsperrung auf der Autobahn, wie am Montag. Da bin ich aber glücklicherweise von Schatzi aus gestartet und hatte daher einen anderen Weg.

Letzte Woche kam mir ein PKW im Wald entgegen, der auf diese Weise eine der Baustellenumleitungen umgehen wollte. Stand zwar schon in der Zeitung, dass so etwas beobachtet wurde, aber ich habe es nicht geglaubt, bis ich es selbst gesehen habe. Manche haben sogar Absperrungen in den Baustellen beiseite geräumt um durchfahren zu können.
Ein Kollege erzählte, das ihm letzte Woche auf dem rechts neben der Fahrbahn verlaufenden Rad- und Fußweg (durch einen Grünstreifen getrennt!) ein Autofahrer entgegen kam, der die Sperrung der Gegenrichtung nicht warhaben wollte. Linksverkehr sozusagen. Hier herrscht echt Wildwest!


----------



## Mausoline (19. November 2014)

Auweiauwei   dann pass mal gut auf, wenn du bei Nacht mit dem Bike unterwegs bist


----------



## bajcca (20. November 2014)

Ich frage mich, was geht in den Köpfen dieser Leute vor? Dieser Egoismus und die Rücksichtslosigkeit ist einfach unglaublich. Ich bin jeden Tag viel auf den Straßen unterwegs und was ich da alles so sehe, macht mich wütend und gleichzeitig hilflos. Diese Idioten werden immer mehr


----------



## nikka (20. November 2014)

das kann ich nur bestätigen, was ich jeden tag erlebe geht auf keine kuhhaut....und zur krönung wurde ich die tage von der polizei angehalten, weil ich keine klingel dabei hatte. musste 15 euronen bezahlen und war ungefähr so drauf:
das argument der polizei war: es wäre statistisch erwiesen, dass fahrradfahrer die unfallverursacher sind.
BITTE?


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. November 2014)

Die haben sie ja wohl nicht mehr alle! Wenn ich alle die zähle, die mir täglich auf einem Stück einspurigem asphaltierten Feldweg entgegenkommen und nicht anhalten bis ich vorbei bin, bzw. mich überholen obgleich sie die 1,50 m Mindestabstand gar nicht einhalten können, habe ich für den Rest meines Lebens ausreichend Verstöße gegen die StVO gut. Zumal das Stück auch noch für den Durchgangsverkehr gesperrt ist. Einmal half nur ein Sprung ins Feld. Manchmal frage ich mich, ob die alle aus dem Irrenhaus ausgebrochen sind. Der Feldweg quert eine normale Straße mit Bedarfsampel. Da haben sie mal nen Kollegen angehalten, weil er mit dem Bike bei rot rübergefahren ist. Klar, soll er nicht, auch wenn weit und breit kein Auto zu sehen ist (und erst recht nicht, wenn man die Trachtentruppe schon dort stehen sieht). Für den gleichzeitigen illegalen PKW-Durchgangsverkehr auf diesem Weg haben sie sich null interessiert. Da weiß man, welches Geistes Kinder da Dienst schieben.


----------



## nikka (26. November 2014)

gestern abend bin ich fast überfahren worden von einem wildgewordenen taxifahrer, der mir die vorfahrt genommen hat und mich anschliessend beschimpfte. ich sah wie ein lebendiger weihnachtsbaum aus, so war ich lichtmässig ausgestattet inklusive warnweste.
unfassbar

uns allen gute fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikka (3. Dezember 2014)

@Chaotenkind: super, wir haben ja ein schönes kopf-an-kopf-rennen zurzeit.....find ich gut


----------



## bajcca (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich mach bald wieder mit, die leichte Erkältung hat sich heftig ausgewachsen und ich muss noch pausieren. Am Wochenende werde ich wieder durchstarten, aber erst einmal Indoor.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2014)

nikka schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind: super, wir haben ja ein schönes kopf-an-kopf-rennen zurzeit.....find ich gut



 Ich gebe mir Mühe... es motiviert mich, öfter mit dem Bike zum Dienst zu fahren. Heute Morgen hatten wir den ersten "Schnee" in diesem Jahr, genauer gesagt ein paar wenige Flocken, die leider nur auf Dächern und Autos liegen geblieben sind und das auch nur bis Mittag.
Morgen ist Radpause angesagt, weil nach der Arbeit um 19:00 Uhr noch eine Trauerfeier ansteht und ich danach keinen Bock mehr auf umziehen und radfahren habe. Also auf zur Punktejagd!


----------



## nikka (20. Dezember 2014)

mädels, wo seid ihr??
im weihnachtsshoppingrausch untergegangen?
wo bleiben eure punkte?


----------



## bajcca (20. Dezember 2014)

Eher extremer Arbeitsstress! Dazu drei Wochen dauererkältet mit Antibiotikum, also sehr wenig Sportmöglichkeiten gewesen. Nach Weihnachten geht es in die Berge, eigentlich zum Schneeschuhlaufen, wie es aussieht wird es eher Frühlingswandern. Biken also erst wieder im neuen Jahr. Dafür ist der nächste Alpencross schon fix, d.h. trainieren muss ich definitiv und damit wieder Punkte holen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Dezember 2014)

Hier pisst es seit 8 Tagen, teilweise mit ordentlich Wind dabei. Da bin ich pienzig. Bei nur Asphalt und max. 10 km einfach könnte ich mich vielleicht noch aufraffen, aber auf 25 km einfache Schlammschlacht im Wald habe ich echt keinen Bock. Und auf Sturmböhen auch nicht. Mich hat es letztes Jahr mal 2 m seitwärts ins Feld versetzt, das war nicht witzig und max. 13 km/h bei fettem Gegenwind auch nicht. Da braucht es zu lange für die Arbeitsstrecke. Und in der Freizeit bei dem Gammelwetter fahren, igitt.
Naja, abgesehen davon ist die Tante von meinem Stiefvater die seit 27 Jahren bei meinen Eltern im Haus wohnte gestorben. Heute war Urnenbeisetzung, letzte Woche Trauerfeier und wir müssen zwischendrin noch die Wohnung räumen. Da bleibt der Sport ohnehin ein wenig auf der Strecke.
Mal sehen, es soll ja nächste Woche etwas trockener werden und hoffentlich auch arbeitsmäßg etwas ruhiger damit ich ein paar Überstunden abbummeln kann.


----------



## nikka (31. Januar 2015)

hallo ladies,
ganz schön ruhig geworden hier....
ich lieg seit wochen mit einem infekt flach, meine punkte werden leider nicht mehr dadurch. schade, hatte so gut angefangen.

schneegrüße an euch!


----------



## bajcca (31. Januar 2015)

Gute Besserung Nikka!

Bei mir ist es auch so, ich erhole mich einfach nicht richtig von diesem fiesen Infekt. Krank bin ich nicht mehr, aber auch nicht wirklich gesund. Punkte kann ich dieses Jahr abschreiben, alles nur im Slowmotion Modus, zu mehr reichst nicht bzw. traue ich mich auch nicht. Hoffentlich dauert dieser bescheuerte Winter nicht mehr lange, meine Stimmung braucht Sonne und blauen Himmel.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Februar 2015)

Nachdem in der letzten Woche nur Sauwetter war, habe ich vor, morgen früh mal wieder Arbeitsweg testen. Hauptsache trocken von oben. Wenn ich Glück habe, ist morgen früh Bodenfrost. Da komme ich wenigstens nicht so verschlammt an. Gestern mal gewalkt, die Waldwege sind sowas von nass, ich hab mir die ganze Hose eingesaut. Heute Muskelkater von der ungewohnten Bewegung. Laufen bekommt mir einfach nicht.


----------



## bajcca (1. April 2015)

Mein Fazit für diesen Winter: das war wohl nix
Kein Handicap mehr, aber so wenig Punkte wie nie zuvor. Aber ohne Winterpokal hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich noch mehr hängen lassen und so habe ich mich dann doch öfter aufgerafft wenigstens ein paar Pünktchen zu schaffen. Aber mein Plan richtig fit durch den Winter zu kommen hat sich leider nicht erfüllt. Aber es gibt einen Winter 2016, dann starte ich einen neuen Versuch, aber jetzt will ich erst einmal Frühling!
Nächste Woche dann endlich ein paar Tage frei und das Wetter soll ja wieder etwas besser werden und dann gibt es hoffentlich viele Frühlingspunkte.
Im August steht bei mir wieder ein Alpencross an, d.h. ich muss jetzt mal richtig in die Puschen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2015)

Bei mir werden es im WP auch von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Punkte. Ich schiebe es mal auf die Regenwochen, die mich ausgebremst haben. Bin froh, in 2014 wenigstens über 9000 km gekommen zu sein. Die ersten drei Monate dieses Jahr waren Kilometer- und Höhenmetermäßig nicht der Rede wert, da muss ich mich ab jetzt ganz schön ranhalten, wenn ich dieses Jahr wenigstens auf die gleichen Kilometer wie 2014 kommen will. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich auf einer lächerlichen 50 km/650 HM-Tour an den Steigungen sowas von abgeka.... Mal sehen, wie es zum 1. Mai in der Pfalz wird. Ende Mai steht dann La Gomera wieder auf dem Programm und dort wollte den Shuttle-Service bergauf eigentlich nicht ständig nutzen.


----------



## kater21 (8. Oktober 2018)

Nach Winterpokal Abstinenz, die mir auch nicht bekam, habe ich das Team mal angelegt.
Nach dem Motto: Wer rastet, der rostet -- ladies only - club handicap rolls


----------



## HeikeK (12. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte schon überlegt dieses Jahr beim Winterpokal auszusetzen oder mich als Einzelstarter zu melden, aber vielleicht ist ja club handicap die Lösung. Ich melde direkt an, dass ich im November min. zwei Wochen wegen Krampfader-OP ausfalle. Ansonsten gelobe ich aber den Winter motiviert und guter Laune durchzufahren. Ich kann dieses Jahr sogar bei guten Wetter mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren (das ging letztes Jahr noch nicht) und habe mir deshalb trotz "handicap" das Ziel gesetzt meine km vom letzten Jahr zu toppen. Liebe kater21 möchtest du mich in deinem Team aufnehmen ?


----------



## kater21 (12. Oktober 2018)

Klar, gerne. Bischen ist besser als nix und mir gehts darum Motivation zu bekommen, um überhaupt was zu tun.


----------



## karmakiller (26. Oktober 2018)

@HeikeK @kater21 : 
Wie sieht es bei euch aus : Habt ihr noch 2 Plätze frei ?


----------



## HeikeK (26. Oktober 2018)

karmakiller schrieb:


> @HeikeK @karmakiller
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus : Habt ihr noch 2 Plätze frei ?



Hallo @karmakiller , hallo @LemSier , wir haben noch 3 Plätze frei, so weit ich weiß ist auch noch niemand dafür vorgemerkt. Ich fände es sehr schön, wenn ihr zu uns kommt (dann würde unser Vorjahres-Team zumindest wieder zum Teil zusammen fahren ). Und sowohl Arthrose, als auch die Tatsache, dass in unserem alten Team die Mitglieder fehlen, würde ich als "Handicap" anerkennen .


----------



## karmakiller (26. Oktober 2018)

Dabei


----------



## kater21 (26. Oktober 2018)

Alle aufgenommen, viel Spaß


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich werde mich auch mal wieder bewerben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (26. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, sind wir komplett


----------



## HeikeK (26. Oktober 2018)

Ja, komplett ￼, kann losgehen ￼. 
Ach nee, geht ja erst Montag los. 
Freue mich


----------



## karmakiller (26. Oktober 2018)

Noch nix gemacht, aber schon eine Trophäe - läuft


----------



## LemSier (28. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Mädels,

jetzt hab ich euch endlich gefunden, lach! Verzeiht mir hier noch meine Unbedarftheit...das Forum ist ja eeeecht riesig. ^^

Ich hab schon ans Team-Board geschrieben und mich dort für die Aufnahme bedankt! Ich freue mich wirklich sehr!

Wo kommt ihr denn alle so her? Ich aus dem schönen Unterfranken, fast schon Hessen.

Gab es bisher auch eine private WhatsApp-Gruppe oder was sagt ihr zu der Idee, eine zu gründen? Da könnten wir uns auch tgl. motivieren, Bilder schicken etc.

Bin nicht so oft online hier. ;-)

Liebe Grüsse
Lem


----------



## karmakiller (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte bisher noch keine what's app-Gruppe für den WP, aber ich wäre dabei


----------



## HeikeK (28. Oktober 2018)

LemSier schrieb:


> Wo kommt ihr denn alle so her? Ich aus dem schönen Unterfranken, fast schon Hessen.


Ich komme vom Niederrhein am Rande des Ruhrgebiet. Berge haben wir hier nicht, nur Halden und jede Menge Wald.


LemSier schrieb:


> Gab es bisher auch eine private WhatsApp-Gruppe oder was sagt ihr zu der Idee, eine zu gründen? Da könnten wir uns auch tgl. motivieren, Bilder schicken etc.


WhatsApp-Gruppe ist nicht so mein Ding, ich muss mein Handy auf der Arbeit anlassen und finde es dann eher nervig, wenn ständig Nachrichten kommen. Hier kann man reingucken, wenn man Zeit und Lust hat, und mit dem Team-Board hat man ja auch die Möglichkeit sich teamintern auszutauschen. Das würde für mich besser passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Oktober 2018)

Hi Mädels, 
ich hab auch kein what´s app, aber eher aus Prinzip. Mir sind Nachrichten im Team-Board am liebsten, wie schon Heike schreibt, da kann man reinschauen, wenn man Zeit hat.
Übrigens ist eines meiner Bilder in der Auswahl für Foto des Tages: 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2326541
Also wenn ihr mögt, würde ich mich über ein "like" freuen


----------



## karmakiller (29. Oktober 2018)

Direkt mal gewählt - Wahnsinnsfoto  ! 
Ich hab mich mal am Teamboard (das können nur WIR lesen, oder ) vorgestellt


----------



## HeikeK (29. Oktober 2018)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Teamboard (das können nur WIR lesen, oder )


So is es .


----------



## LemSier (29. Oktober 2018)

Sehr, sehr geile Fotos Pfadfinderin.  
Nicht schlimm wegen Whatsapp. Kann es ja verstehen.  

Karmakiller, wenn du trotzdem per Whatsapp kommunizieren magst - gerne.  Ich kann dir meine Nummer über PN schicken. 


So...dann schau ich mal ins Teamboard.


----------



## karmakiller (30. Oktober 2018)

@LemSier :
Ich denke wir nutzen einfach kräftig das Teamboard, dann haben alle etwas davon 
---
Ich wollte gestern eigentlich völlig motiviert in den WP starten und hatte so ganz heftige Kopfschmerzen, dass gar nix ging 
Wirklich ärgerlich, da für heute Nachmittag Regen gemeldet ist


----------



## LemSier (30. Oktober 2018)

karmakiller schrieb:


> @LemSier :
> Ich denke wir nutzen einfach kräftig das Teamboard, dann haben alle etwas davon
> ---
> Ich wollte gestern eigentlich völlig motiviert in den WP starten und hatte so ganz heftige Kopfschmerzen, dass gar nix ging
> Wirklich ärgerlich, da für heute Nachmittag Regen gemeldet ist




Na klar, dann machen wir das so.  

Also dein Eintrag hat mich vorhin erst Recht motiviert, in den Regen raus zu fahren, lach. Ich hatte/habe Halsweh und dachte auch "oh man...Regen und etwas stürmig, das wird nix". Aber das Gefühl, dann abends nichts gemacht zu haben, hat mich total unzufrieden gemacht. Also Regenhose über die Radlerhose, Regenjacke an, Handschuhe und Thermomütze... ab ging´s. War mein 1. mal, dass ich bewußt raus in den Regen bin und wirklich über ne Stunde gefahre bin. Dachte ich probier es mal aus (auch wie es vom Wind so ist) und hol uns wenigstens 1 - 2 Punkte. 

Wie es dann immer so ist auf dem Rad: Es hat so viel Spaß gemacht, dass ich weiter machen wollte. Eigentlich wäre ich noch weiter gefahren aber wir hatten schon kurz nach 16 Uhr und heut ging ja schon kurz nach 17 Uhr die Sonne unter und da wollte ich bei Windböen bis 60 km/h (war für 18.00 Uhr gemeldet) nicht im Dunklen fahren. Daher wurden es dann von erhofften 1-2 Punkten dann doch (nur) 5 Punkte.  

Morgen werde ich mit Junior (sofern mich meine Erkältung dann nicht ganz im Griff hat) in den Wald fahren. Mal schauen, was dann zusammen kommt. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## HeikeK (1. November 2018)

Mein Pünktchen heute kommt vom HalloweenRun im Landschaftspark Duisburg, immer wieder schön


----------



## nikka (6. November 2018)

Ach herrje, ich bin zu spät....der club handicap OHNE mich??


----------



## HeikeK (8. November 2018)

Herbstmorgen am Niederrhein, mein Arbeitsweg:


----------



## kater21 (8. November 2018)

Neid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

